# Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

Ich habe eben Rex Hunt auf DMax gesehen.
Ich konnte nicht glauben was ich da gesehen habe.
Wie respektlos sind die Australier gegenüber den Fischen.
Der Rex Hunt hatte einen Rochen vom Strand aus gefangen.
Als er sah das der Rochen den Köder ein bischen tiefer genommen hatte, riss er einfach die Schnur ab, und schmiss in dann zrück in Wasser. Der Haken blieb im Schlund stecken.
Ein anderer Angler tat genau das gleiche mit einer so genannten Brasse. Der hatte den Softjerk auch ein bischen tiefer genommen. Da riss er auch einfach die Schnur ab, und lies der Brasse den Gummiköder sammt Haken im Schlund stecken.
Einfach schrecklich wenn man sieht wie die Menschen mit den Fischen umgehen. 
Den sollte man mal ordentlich die Fresse polieren.
Das musste ich einfach mal schreiben.
Ich gucke mir dei Sendung nicht mehr an.

MfG 

Sebastian


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

joa so is das halt, schuppt hornhechte auch bei lebendigem leibe, lässt fische schon öfters mal aufs bot knallen....naja


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich habe es zwar nicht gesehen, aber wenn´s so war, dann ist das definitiv unter aller Kanone! Hätte ich von so einem "Superprofi" dann doch nicht erwartet...#d


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

wurde das thema nich schon mal angesprochen?


----------



## tidecutter (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich flieg morgen gleich runter und erklär ihm nochmal unsere moralvorstellungen. ist das ok?


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> wurde das thema nich schon mal angesprochen?


 
Keine Ahnung. Habe ich noch nichts drüber gelesen.


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Sie fischen aber mit leicht rostenen hacken die dem fisch nichts ausmachen weil sie nach ein paar tagen verrotten, so wie bei hei wetkämpfen da ist es auch üblich die hacken einfach abzuschneiden!!!Wird auch des öfteren bei rex hunt erwähnt!!!

Also macht euch nicht so einen kopf darüber, das passt schon alles, is immerhin besser als minutenlang mit ner zange im mauel des fisches rumzuwrangen!!

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Pfandpirat (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ha*k*en*!*


----------



## perchcatcher (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Rex Hunt ist meine Augen sonso ein total Freak (wollte nicht spinner sagen) Resektloser umgang mit Lebewesen scheint eine Spezialität zu sein.


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

sorry aber passiert halt


----------



## Ulli3D (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Zudem, wenn der Haken zu tief sitzt, dann ist es die beste Methode das Vorfach so tief wie möglich zu kappen und den Haken im Fisch zu lassen. 

Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass über 90 % der Fische überlebten und sich das Metall, selbst bei salzwasserfesten Haken, innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit auflöst.

Ach ja, man sollte nicht so vermessen sein und unsere Vorstellungen zur Behandlung von Fischen auf die restlichen 6,6 Milliarden Menschen zu übertragen. Wir sind hier in Deutschland nur etwas über 80 Millionen, das entspricht rund 1,2 % der Weltbevölkerung.

In anderen Ländern gibt es nun mal andere Vorstellungen zur Behandlung von Fischen, Tieren etc.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Kann mich nur anschließen. Habe die Sendung auch schon des öffteren gesehen und was die dort zum Teil zeigen ist Tierquälerei. Das schlimmste is wenn der Typ names Rex die Fische abknutscht.


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



zanderfan1987 schrieb:


> Das schlimmste is wenn der Typ Fische abknutscht.


 
Das ist in der Tat das scheußlichste, was man einem Fisch antun kann....
Die haben nachher Herpes oder so...

Oder der Rex Laichausschlag...:vik:


----------



## zanderfan1987 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Zudem, wenn der Haken zu tief sitzt, dann ist es die beste Methode das Vorfach so tief wie möglich zu kappen und den Haken im Fisch zu lassen.


 
Kappen is gut doch der rupft ja am Haken rum wie ein irrer. #d


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Und einen Laichhaken sondergleichen....:k


----------



## mipo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> wurde das thema nich schon mal angesprochen?


 

Letzte Woche wars der Magen den sie mit einem Messer an gestochen haben.#d


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Habe ich auch schon öffters gehört das, das gut funtzen soll.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Sie fischen aber mit leicht rostenen hacken die dem fisch nichts ausmachen weil sie nach ein paar tagen verrotten, so wie bei hei wetkämpfen da ist es auch üblich die hacken einfach abzuschneiden!!!Wird auch des öfteren bei rex hunt erwähnt!!!
> 
> Also macht euch nicht so einen kopf darüber, das passt schon alles, is immerhin besser als minutenlang mit ner zange im mauel des fisches rumzuwrangen!!
> 
> Lg Henryhst


 

Wenn du das so siehst. Er hat ja nicht einmal probiert den Haken zu lösen. Und der andere hat den ganzen Gummiköder drinne gelasen. 
Und das findest du in Ordnung?


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Das vieleicht nicht aber wen es so üblich ist......... und finde es aufjedenfall besser als minutenlang mit ner zange da rumzumachen.
Abreisen und schwimmenlassen schneller gehts nicht, jetzt nur noch das rumknutschen und ewig in die kamera gehalte seinlassen, und den ist alles Top.

Aber jedesmal so ein teater und trotzdem kuckt es jeder...


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Das vieleicht nicht aber wen es so üblich ist......... und finde es aufjedenfall besser als minutenlang mit ner zange da rumzumachen.
> Abreisen und schwimmenlassen schneller gehts nicht, jetzt nur noch das rumknutschen und ewig in die kamera gehalte seinlassen, und den ist alles Top.
> 
> Aber jedesmal so ein teater und trotzdem kuckt es jeder...


 
Ich habe es zum ersten mal gesehen. Und ich werde es mir sicherlich nicht nochmal anschauen. 
So eine Tierquälerei schaue ich mir nicht an.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Fish und Fun schaue ich mir gerne an. So geht man mit Tieren um. Das ist Waidgerecht.


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

war auf alle, nicht nur bauf dich bezogen


----------



## surfer93 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Also wenn ich eine Sendug auf Dmax überhaupt nicht abkann, dann ist es Rex Hunt. Wenn sie mit leicht rostenden Haken fischen, dann ist ja gut, aber wie sie mit den Fischen umgehen. Ich denke, dass es für viele Leute, die es nur mal kurz gucken aber selbst nicht angeln einen Schock auslöst, woher dann auch das Angler=Tierquäler kommt. Findes es einfach nihct richtig und eigentlich müsste man sich dafür einsetzen, dass Dmax diese Sendung aus dem Programm nimmt.


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Den bleiben uns aber bald keine sendungen, wem es nicht gefällt wegschalten und den passt das.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Den bleiben uns aber bald keine sendungen, wem es nicht gefällt wegschalten und den passt das.


|good:


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Trotzdem sollte man sowas ruhig mal im anglerforum diskutieren...einfach dem fisch die schnur aus dem maul zu reisen und sone Hirnverbrante kacke hat keinen positiven einfluss auf Anfänger und Menschen die nicht selbst nachdenken können*lol*


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Trotzdem finde ich es nicht in Ordnung,wenn der TS von diesem blöden Rex Hunt auf alle
Australier schließt!
In Australien gibt es sicher auch genug Angler,die mit Fischen anders
umgehen,wenn ich da an den guten alten Malcom Douglas denke,da war ihnen jedenfalls das Lagerfeuer sicher.

Taxidermist


----------



## David_91 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Rex Hunt das ist echt ein krasser Tierquäler. Ich weiss nicht ob ihr letzte Woche seine Show geschaut habt. Da haben die irgendwelche Riesen-Barsche aus großen Tiefen hochgepumpt. Da Barsche den Druck irgendwie nicht ausgleichen können würgen die ihre Luftblase irgenwie raus, voll eklig. Und dann durchstechen die die einfach. Das überleben die doch nicht oder?


----------



## der Nachwuchs (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich habe eben Rex Hunt auf DMax gesehen.
> Ich konnte nicht glauben was ich da gesehen habe.
> Wie respektlos sind die Australier gegenüber den Fischen.
> Der Rex Hunt hatte einen Rochen vom Strand aus gefangen.
> ...




ha ,.. genau das finde ich auch.. man sollte das gleiche mal mit ihm machen.Okay angeln ist schon manchmal nicht ganz angenhem für fische okay, jedoch sollte man die fische auch net quälen. ich habe eben (samstag 15.03.08) auch die sendung gesehen,.. wie er die fische zurückgesetzt hat,.. oh mein gott.. eigentlich sollte man ihm die angellietzenz (oder was auch immer ) wegnehmen!!!!!!!!

(meine meinung)

mfg


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ja klar auf jeden fall, aber den sollte man sachlich bleiben und nich das ist ******* und was weiß ich....
Als ich das erste mal, schon länger her, so eine hei meisterschaft auf eurosport gesehen habe war ich sowas von erschrocken als ich sah daS DIE EINFACH NUR DIE HAKEN ABSCHNEIDEN; BIS SPÄTER GESACHT WURDE DAS DIE SICH EINFACH AUFLÖSEN NACH NER KURZEN ZEIT:


----------



## der Nachwuchs (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ja genau,.. ich hab es zwar nicht gesehen, jedoch habe ich davon schon einmal gehört. und sowas glauben anfänger schnell(ich will jetzt niemanden zu nahe treten) und machen es nach, weil sie es nicht besser wissen.. also sowas finde ich auch schon sehr verantwortungslos


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Trotzdem finde ich es nicht in Ordnung,wenn der TS von diesem blöden Rex Hunt auf alle
> Australier schließt!
> In Australien gibt es sicher auch genug Angler,die mit Fischen anders
> umgehen,wenn ich da an den guten alten Malcom Douglas denke,da war ihnen jedenfalls das Lagerfeuer sicher.
> ...



Weist du ob bald mal wiederholungen kommen???


----------



## Taxidermist (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@henryhst,Weiß ich nichts drüber!Mir hat der jedenfalls allemal besser gefallen,als der
Rex,vor allem auch weil er in jeder Folge,sein Auto mindestens einmal,in manchen auch
zweimal versenkt hat.Der Typ ist mal um einiges authentischer,als der sinnlehre  Fischmeuchler. 

Taxidermist


----------



## der Nachwuchs (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ah malcom douglas.. da kann ich mich auch noch schwach drann erinnern,.. ich weiß auch nicht ob es i.wann neue folgen gibt. sorry.. aber ich finde die serie angebissen mit matt heyes bzw. jetzt dieser neue aus kanada ganz cool.. die landschaften und so weiter sind dort überweltigend


----------



## mecklenburg38 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich lese hier immer tierquäler usw. ihr seid doch alles angler? oder bin ich im tierschutzforum gelandet?
gefangen zu werden ist für fische sicher kein spass, dann auch noch mit nem knüppel ein paar rüber zu kriegen erst recht nicht.
(oder findet ihr es lustig auf´s maul zu kriegen?)
oder fische in die kamera zu halten und sie dann wieder frei zu lassen, ist auch nicht wirklich tierschutz. oder wollt ihr mir erzählen das ihr alle, auch die kleinen, hechte ,auf den ganzen benutzerbildern, totgeschlagen und aufgefressen habt? 
wenn ja, gute nacht! da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn man nichts mehr fängt.|kopfkrat


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich finds auch wirklich gut das es langsam mal n paar sendungen ums angeln gibt aber rex hunt können se wieder weck lassen. es gab auch mal im berliner raum FAB nennt sich der sender die sendung Hechtsprung ...das war ne richtig tolle sendung aber aus irgend einen grund gab es die nicht mehr?!


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Das auf eden fall, mir haben ja seine überlebens tipps am besten gefallen und natürlich dann wen er die " kleinen baramundis" gefangen hat.
War schon ne geile sendung


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@mecklenburg aber du wirst doch sicher auch wissen das man fische die zu sehr verletzt sind oder zu tief geschluckt haben artgerecht tötet um ihm das leid zu ersparen ?!


----------



## Henryhst (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mecklenburg38 schrieb:


> (oder findet ihr es lustig auf´s maul zu kriegen?)




Klar:vik:


----------



## der Nachwuchs (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mecklenburg38 schrieb:


> ich lese hier immer tierquäler usw. ihr seid doch alles angler? oder bin ich im tierschutzforum gelandet?
> gefangen zu werden ist für fische sicher kein spass, dann auch noch mit nem knüppel ein paar rüber zu kriegen erst recht nicht.
> (oder findet ihr es lustig auf´s maul zu kriegen?)
> oder fische in die kamera zu halten und sie dann wieder frei zu lassen, ist auch nicht wirklich tierschutz. oder wollt ihr mir erzählen das ihr alle, auch die kleinen, hechte ,auf den ganzen benutzerbildern, totgeschlagen und aufgefressen habt?
> wenn ja, gute nacht! da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn man nichts mehr fängt.|kopfkrat



klar angeln wir und es uns allen denke ich mal klar, das es auch manchmal nicht sehr angenehm für den fischist. jedoch wird der fisch auch behutsam und nach vorschriften behandelt und nicht wie bei REX HUNT total gequält.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mecklenburg38 schrieb:


> ich lese hier immer tierquäler usw. ihr seid doch alles angler? oder bin ich im tierschutzforum gelandet?
> gefangen zu werden ist für fische sicher kein spass, dann auch noch mit nem knüppel ein paar rüber zu kriegen erst recht nicht.
> (oder findet ihr es lustig auf´s maul zu kriegen?)
> oder fische in die kamera zu halten und sie dann wieder frei zu lassen, ist auch nicht wirklich tierschutz. oder wollt ihr mir erzählen das ihr alle, auch die kleinen, hechte ,auf den ganzen benutzerbildern, totgeschlagen und aufgefressen habt?
> wenn ja, gute nacht! da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn man nichts mehr fängt.|kopfkrat


 

Ja natürlich sind wir Angler. Aber das was der Rex Hunt macht geht überhaupt nicht. Wie kann man ein Lebewesen nur so behandeln?
Es geht darum das sie unnötige sachen mit den Fischen machen. Wie z.B. einen ganzen Kunstköder beim Fisch im Maul lassen. Was für ne Quälerei. Sowas darf man im Deutschen Fernsehen nicht zeigen. 
Bin auch dafür das die Sendung abgesetzt wird.
Aber einerseits ist es auch mal gut das die Leute sehen wie die Fische in anderen Ländern behandelt werden.


----------



## mecklenburg38 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> @mecklenburg aber du wirst doch sicher auch wissen das man fische die zu sehr verletzt sind oder zu tief geschluckt haben artgerecht tötet um ihm das leid zu ersparen ?!



garnicht angeln= kein leid! :vik:
oder können gutmenschen nicht zwischen den zeilen lesen


----------



## mecklenburg38 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Klar:vik:



fight club#6


hoffe trotzdem das die dame vom foto noch lebt.


----------



## mecklenburg38 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ja natürlich sind wir Angler. Aber das was der Rex Hunt macht geht überhaupt nicht. Wie kann man ein Lebewesen nur so behandeln?
> Es geht darum das sie unnötige sachen mit den Fischen machen. Wie z.B. einen ganzen Kunstköder beim Fisch im Maul lassen. Was für ne Quälerei. Sowas darf man im Deutschen Fernsehen nicht zeigen.
> Bin auch dafür das die Sendung abgesetzt wird.
> Aber einerseits ist es auch mal gut das die Leute sehen wie die Fische in anderen Ländern behandelt werden.



du wohnst doch in hamburg, oder? lass dein blick doch mal aus dem fenster schweifen was da so los ist, geht man so mit lebewesen um.
und bitte nicht anfangen nach verboten und regelungen zu schreien, gibts bei uns wirklich schon genug.
in diesem sinn schönen abend noch:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

>><knutsch Des Fischchen Ab!!!<<<<


----------



## ollidi (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Sicherlich ein heikles Thema, über welches man gut diskutieren kann.
Aber bitte sachlich ohne Beleidigungen und ohne Kraftausdrücke.

Und wenn es hier, wie schon ansatzweise zu erkennen ist, mal wieder eine C&C Diskussion hochkommen sollte, werden die Offtopic Postings sofort in den entsprechenden Bereich verschoben.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Ja klar auf jeden fall, aber den sollte man sachlich bleiben und nich das ist ******* und was weiß ich....
> Als ich das erste mal, schon länger her, so eine hei meisterschaft auf eurosport gesehen habe war ich sowas von erschrocken als ich sah daS DIE EINFACH NUR DIE HAKEN ABSCHNEIDEN; BIS SPÄTER GESACHT WURDE DAS DIE SICH EINFACH AUFLÖSEN NACH NER KURZEN ZEIT:


 
Was issen ein Hei


----------



## Achim K. (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,

alos mein kleiner ist 14 Jahre alt und wundert sich immer wieder, wie er alleine schon Fische zurück setzt und auch wie er drillt.......ist für mich aber ein gutes Zeichen, da ich so merke, das er mit 14 schon begreift, was es heisst Respekt vor einem Lebewesen zu haben.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Die Sendung mit Malcom Douglas kam doch immer auf kabel oder? Das war mal ne geile Sendung,#6 die ich fast nie verpast habe. Schade das die nich mehr kommt.


----------



## Gardenfly (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Man muß nur wissen welche Leute damals die Engländer in Australien ausgesetzt hat.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Man muß nur wissen welche Leute damals die Engländer in Australien ausgesetzt hat.


 
Eben alles Schwerverbrecher wie dieser Rex.


----------



## angler-jan (15. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich habe das schon öfters geshen, wie er die Schnur abschneidet. 

Was ich mal böse fand, war, dass er irgendwelche Fische vom Uer aus gefangen hat und die einfach über den Sand schliff. 
Ist echt nicht toll der Typ. 
Unter anderem sehe ich ihn nicht gerne. 
Alleine schon wie hastig er drillt. 
Aber was will man da machen?! 
Mal wieder ein hoffnungsloser Fall.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich habe es zum ersten mal gesehen. Und ich werde es mir sicherlich nicht nochmal anschauen.
> So eine Tierquälerei schaue ich mir nicht an.


Das ist auch das sinnvollste, was Du tun kannst. Und protestieren, und darüber schreiben. Find ich in Ordnung! #6

Schließlich geht es bekanntlich auch anders. Die Schaulustigen sind ja letztlich die Kunden und die "Zuschauerzahlen", und dafür tun die "Akteure" wohl inzwischen fast alles. #d


----------



## ~Michi~ (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich gucke auch immer am Samstag die Angelsendungen und find es auch schön das es so viele sind da kann man mal richtig was sehen und nich nur 30 Minuten oder so :q.

*Angebissen! - Angeln mit Mark Krupa* finde ich sehr schön vor allem die Sendung letzte Woche fand ich sehr schön. Lohnt sich allein schon um die tolle Landschaft anzuschauen, da würd ich auch mal gerne Angeln :k.

*Rex Hunt - Der perfekte Köder *is nich so mein Ding ich mein ich guck es auch aber stimmt schon wie die mit den Fischen umgehen is ein wenig komisch, ich hab ja keine Ahnung wie das da oben in Australien ist aber wenn man das hier machen würde dann gute Nacht. Ich hab auch heute Gedacht was macht der denn da der kann doch nich den ganzen Gufi im Fisch stecken lassen und den dann schwimmen lassen das überlebt der ja nie, ich würds zumindest nie machen aber vieleicht haben die ja andere Erfahrung #d.
Der totale Graus war letzte Woche das mit den Barschen die aus der Tiefe hochgepumpt werden und dann den Magen ausgewürgt haben, die haben da dann einfach mit dem Messer reingestochen und dem magen is im warsten sinne des Wortes die Luft ausgegangen und dann wieder im Fisch verschwunden. Also das fand ich dann doch schon verdammt heftig. Naja man muss es sich ja nich angucken ich schau es trotzdem manchmal würde aber niemals Fische in dieser Art behandeln!

*Fish "N" Fun *schau ich sehr gerne die Sendung find ich richtig gut, hab ich nix dran auszusetzten.

Naja meinetwegen können die Rex Hunt gerne durch eine andere Angelsendung ersetzen hätt ich nix gegen .


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Zu Fish n Fun kann ich sagen, das die Profis garnicht wie Profis fischen


----------



## Chrizzi (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> Alleine schon wie hastig er drillt.


 
Hastig Drillen muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein #6. Immerhin bedeutet es weniger Stress und "Krafverlust" für den Fisch, wenn er sehr fix rangezogen wird und wieder frei kommt. Das sollte besser sein als wenn er 10min komplett ausgedrillt wird.


----------



## duck_68 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

andere Laender - andere Sitten... andere Weiber andere..........


----------



## neddi (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Da du grad bei Angebissen bist, kommt das nun nur noch mit dem Krupa, oder ist das immer so abwechselnd ?
Letzten hab ich noch Angebissen mit dem Mick Brown und Matt Hayes gesehen, fand ich recht gut gemacht


----------



## Pinn (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich finde diese Diskussion gut, weil wir nicht alle Umgangsformen mit lebenden Kreaturen übernehmen müssen, die in anderen Ländern vielleicht üblich sind.  Diese Diskussion hier im Forum wird mit Sicherheit in Australien nix verändern, aber trägt hier bei uns zur Sensibilisierung im Umgang  mit dem Fang bei.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## angler-jan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@ Neddi

Ist jetzt meistens mit Matt Hayes. 
Ist aber trotzdem sehr schön gemacht. Es werden schöne Fische gefangen,
und es werden viele Tipps gegeben und man kann sich besser mit den Gewässern verbinden. 
Bei Rex Hunt ist das eher die Umgekehrte Sache. Irgendwie erzählt er immer nur von seinen Erlebnissen,die Landschaft wird hundert mal gezeigt, und fängt manchmal nur drei beknackte kleine Fische. Und dafür brauche ich mir das nicht angucken.


----------



## SimonHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

warum schaut man sich diese sendung überhaupt an?#c  wenn ich diese sogenannten *experten* sehe...au w(a)eia |uhoh:

haben 3 dorsche im leben gedrillt und waren 2x in norge...und sind der meinung,sie könnten und wissen alles.#d  

da finde ich hier im board mehr und wesendlich bessere infos.und vorallem auch angler,die wirklich was sachdienliches zu den themen schreiben/sagen können. 

bevor sich jemand aufregt und n herzinfarkt bekommt,sei geschrieben:


alles nur *MEINE* meinung!


----------



## Gardenfly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

andere Länder andere Sitten.

In einer Angelzeitung stand mal ein interessanter Bericht zum Thema:
da angelte ein Guide mit lebenden Köderfisch,der Redakteur fragte warum er das tut- antwort: weil der besser fängt als ein toter

Der hat gar nicht die Frage so gesehen,wie wir, da er die deutsche Problematik nicht kannte.


----------



## SimonHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> *andere Länder andere Sitten.*
> 
> In einer Angelzeitung stand mal ein interessanter Bericht zum Thema:
> da angelte ein Guide mit lebenden Köderfisch,der Redakteur fragte warum er das tut- antwort: weil der besser fängt als ein toter
> ...



mag sein... #c
aber irgendwie taugt die ganze sendung nix.und wenn man die nich kuckt...kann man sich auch über so n mist nich aufregen


----------



## feedex (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Tja..was soll man zu Hunt noch sagen...das ist immer der Zeitraum meiner "Samstag-DMAX-Session", die ich mittlerweile zum Kaffeekochen oder für was auch immer nutze.

Die Sendung ist nicht informativ, Rex Hunt ist ein Dummschwätzer (der Jamie Oliver des Angelns...) und seine "Umgangsformen" sind unter aller Sau.

Da lobe ich mir doch Matt Hayes..habe mir schon früher die englischen Folgen von "Total Fishing" mit Begeisterung angesehen. 

Ich wünsche mir Planet Angeln zurück, denn diese Sendung war zwar kurz - aber sehr gut. Praktisch verwertbar, gute Infos, lehrreich und vielfältig.
Aber das wird wohl einer unerfüllter Wunsch bleiben.......


----------



## mitch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Jaja, der böse Rex Hunt ist so gemein zu den armen Tieren. 
Pfui, Tierquäler! 
Am besten gleich einsperren und 3 Monate das Taschengeld entziehen.

Und selbst? 
Stundenlange Fotosessions eines ausgepumpten Fisches bei 30°C im Schatten?
Nen mit 3 Gamakatsudrillingen bewehrten Wobbler fischen und fragen, ob ein Stahlvorfach wirklich sein muss oder ob vll. Fluo doch auch hechtsicher ist, man fängt damit schließlich mehr?
Oder gleich den Knüppel aus dem Sack?
Ist das gut für den Fisch?

Find nur ich es leicht schizophren was hier abläuft?
Angeln macht dem Fisch keinen Spaß, egal wie schonend und liebevoll er behandelt wird.
Und ein Fisch schwimmt lieber im Wasser als in einem Topf.
Egal wie man es sieht, es wird immer eine Quälerei für den Fisch bleiben. Ein echter Tierfreund angelt nicht! 
Und wer doch angelt, soll erst vor seiner eigenen Türe den Dreck kehren bevor er sich über einen Australier echauffiert.


----------



## SimonHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ok...ich korrigiere mich....man kann :q


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



surfer93 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich eine Sendug auf Dmax überhaupt nicht abkann, dann ist es Rex Hunt.


 
Wann gibt es das? Habe ich noch nie gesehen!!!;+


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mitch schrieb:


> Find nur ich es leicht schizophren was hier abläuft?
> Angeln macht dem Fisch keinen Spaß, egal wie schonend und liebevoll er behandelt wird.
> Und ein Fisch schwimmt lieber im Wasser als in einem Topf.
> Egal wie man es sieht, es wird immer eine Quälerei für den Fisch bleiben. Ein echter Tierfreund angelt nicht!


 
Finde ich jetzt aber auch etwas seltsam was Du schreibst? Was machst Du denn hier im Board wenn Du kein Angler bist?
Ich respektiere ja Deine Meinung und will Dich auch nicht anmachen oder so, es interessiert mich einfach nur!Ich denke schon das man als Angler auch ein Naturfreund und Tierschützer ist! Und das man auch sehr waidgerecht mit den Fischen umgehen kann! Ich für meinen Teil töte nur Fische die durch den Haken verletzt wurden und verwerte sie! Fisch essen wir doch alle gerne, oder nicht?Fische die nur in der Lippe bzw. vorne in der Schnauze gehakt sind, lasse ich eigentlich immer wieder schwimmen! Und ich glaube wir sterben auch nicht an einem Ring durch die Lippe! Ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden! Meißtens fliesst beim Lösen der Fische nicht mal Blut!Und wenn ich einen Platz am See verlasse, ist es ordentlich und sauber! Denken wir da mal nur an Badegäste wenn die Ihren Platz verlassen?:v


----------



## feedex (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mitch schrieb:


> Jaja, der böse Rex Hunt ist so gemein zu den armen Tieren.
> Pfui, Tierquäler!
> Am besten gleich einsperren und 3 Monate das Taschengeld entziehen.
> 
> ...



Sorry...das ist Polemik und zudem auch noch eine verdammt schwache Argumentation.

Das ist so, als würdest Du das Fahren in volltrunkenen Zustand damit rechtfertigen, dass Andere ohne gültige TÜV-Plakette herumfahren.

Ein Unrecht rechtfertigt kein anderes Unrecht!

Hier geht es nicht um Stahlvorfächer oder Fotosessions, sondern um Rex Hunt.

Mir erscheint es eher so, als würdest Du mit Deinem Posting einzig allein Provokation im Sinn haben.
Muss das hier wirklich sein?


----------



## mitch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



feedex schrieb:


> Sorry...das ist Polemik und zudem auch noch eine verdammt schwache Argumentation.
> 
> Das ist so, als würdest Du das Fahren in volltrunkenen Zustand damit rechtfertigen, dass Andere ohne gültige TÜV-Plakette herumfahren.
> 
> ...



Mir scheint als sei Dir die Bedeutung von Polemik nicht ganz geläufig...

Nun gut, Du scheinst da etwas falsch zu interpretieren. Es geht nicht um Rechtfertigungen irgendeinen Handelns, sondern darum, dass man - biblisch gesprochen - erst den Balken aus dem eigenen Auge ziehen soll bevor man den Dorn im Auge des anderen entfernen will.
Sprich, erst sich selbst darüber im klaren sein, ob man Fische so korrekt behandelt, dann über Rex Hunt schimpfen.
Und das sich die Wenigsten hier sowas zu Herzen nehmen verdeutlichen meine kleinen, häufig gesehenen Beispiele.


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



feedex schrieb:


> Mir erscheint es eher so, als würdest Du mit Deinem Posting einzig allein Provokation im Sinn haben.


 
Ich glaub Du hast nicht ganz Unrecht!Aber wenns Spaß macht!:q


----------



## mitch (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



karpfen-stephan schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt aber auch etwas seltsam was Du schreibst? Was machst Du denn hier im Board wenn Du kein Angler bist?




Genau, ich bin kein Angler, ich kann mir auch nicht erklären wie das Bild des kleinen Wobblers in meine Signatur gerutscht ist.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich habe mir gestern Abend auch mal ein Video von Rex Hunt reingezogen. Da ich normalerweise nicht fernsehe, war das ´ne ganz neue Erfahrung! Ich muss sagen, was im ersten Posting geschrieben wurde, trifft zu 100% zu! Zum Reihern! Die armen Fische....#d
Wenn ich ein Fisch wäre, würde ich lieber in einem Schleppnetz landen wollen, als am Haken von diesem hirnverbruzzeltem Australier!
Beschämend....|uhoh:


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mitch schrieb:


> Genau, ich bin kein Angler


 
Auf jedenfall hast Du scheinbar sonst niemanden mit dem Du Dich unterhalten kannst!Zu dem was ich sonst geschrieben habe:,, kein Ton von Dir''!Egal#h


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern Abend auch mal ein Video von Rex Hunt reingezogen. Da ich normalerweise nicht fernsehe, war das ´ne ganz neue Erfahrung! Ich muss sagen, was im ersten Posting geschrieben wurde, trifft zu 100% zu! Zum Reihern! Die armen Fische....#d
> Wenn ich ein Fisch wäre, würde ich lieber in einem Schleppnetz landen wollen, als am Haken von diesem hirnverbruzzeltem Australier!
> Beschämend....|uhoh:


 
Kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen wann es das gibt?:c


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



karpfen-stephan schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen wann es das gibt?:c


Wann es* WAS* gibt?#c


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Na die Sendungen auf Dmax von denen hier die ganze Zeit gesprochen wird! Rex Hunt etc.....


----------



## micbrtls (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich habe mir auf einer Herstellermesse mal das Angelgerät angeschaut, das mit Rex Hunt-Aufklebern zugepflastert wird. Da war mir sehr schnell bewußt, warum der Stand kaum jemanden zum Anschauen animiert hat! 

Und um einen Fisch zu achten, gehört nun mal mehr als diesen vor dem zurücksetzen zu küssen. Da frage ich mich, was grusiliger ist: Von dem Bartträger geküsst zu werden oder mit einem Haken im Maul davon zu kommen!

Was die Sendung angeht, so trauere ich Terra Nova nach.


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



karpfen-stephan schrieb:


> Na die Sendungen auf Dmax von denen hier die ganze Zeit gesprochen wird! Rex Hunt etc.....


 

http://www.dmax.de/_listings/index.shtml

Hier wirst du fündig!


----------



## Henryhst (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mecklenburg38 schrieb:


> fight club#6
> 
> 
> hoffe trotzdem das die dame vom foto noch lebt.


 
Weiß ich garnicht genau|kopfkrat glaube aber das Sie von mir aufgeschnappelt wurde.


----------



## karpfen-stephan (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Danke!!


----------



## Henryhst (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



zanderfan1987 schrieb:


> Was issen ein Hei


 
Das weißt du nicht..... ne ne ne|supergri



Aber irgentwie ist meine tastatur im arsch, a=e und so:g


----------



## SebastianHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mitch schrieb:


> Mir scheint als sei Dir die Bedeutung von Polemik nicht ganz geläufig...
> 
> Nun gut, Du scheinst da etwas falsch zu interpretieren. Es geht nicht um Rechtfertigungen irgendeinen Handelns, sondern darum, dass man - biblisch gesprochen - erst den Balken aus dem eigenen Auge ziehen soll bevor man den Dorn im Auge des anderen entfernen will.
> Sprich, erst sich selbst darüber im klaren sein, ob man Fische so korrekt behandelt, dann über Rex Hunt schimpfen.
> Und das sich die Wenigsten hier sowas zu Herzen nehmen verdeutlichen meine kleinen, häufig gesehenen Beispiele.


 

Also ich dnke das jeder hier im Thread mit den Fischen wesentlich besser und Artgerechter umgeht als dieser Tierquäler.


----------



## SebastianHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mitch schrieb:


> Jaja, der böse Rex Hunt ist so gemein zu den armen Tieren.
> Pfui, Tierquäler!
> Am besten gleich einsperren und 3 Monate das Taschengeld entziehen.
> 
> ...


 
Wie kann man da noch einen Scherz drüber machen?
Und ein echter Tierfreund angelt nicht?
Das sehe ich aber ganz anders. Ich habe 2 Katzen aus der 
Italienischen Tierhilfe und einen Hund vor dem Tierheim bewarrt.
Und ich denke das es hier viele Angler gibt die große Tierfreunde sind? Mit deiner Meinung stehst du hier wahrscheinlich alleine.


----------



## Hechtchris (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich finds schon grußlich das manche leute hier in Fischen nur ein "Spaßobjekt" sehen !

So nach dem Motto *******gal wies dem Fisch geht ! Schon klar das wir Angler dann keinen so tollen ruf genießen ....

Ich versuche immer den Fisch schonend zu behandeln wem das gar nicht in den sinn kommt der sollte sich mal fragen ob er das richtige Hobby hat !

#h


----------



## mecklenburg38 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Weiß ich garnicht genau|kopfkrat glaube aber das Sie von mir aufgeschnappelt wurde.



ein bisschen schade drum:c, hoffe aber das sie gut gemundet hat.


----------



## perchcatcher (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Der Rest auf Dmax ist ja ganz ok Fish und Fun ist echt gut mit Auwas Jokes


----------



## "Zander" (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

der  ist echt voll rispektlos den Fischen gegenüber gestern kam eine sendung über brassenfischen ... die sahen so aus wie Barsche ... da ham die Haken( wenn sie zu tief saßen ) ABGERISSEN also drang GERISSEN  wenn man sich vorstellt ein haken im  Rachen zu haken und da reißt einer dran rum .... OMG  das wäre ja so als hätte man nen pirsing und einer macht da ne schnur fest und zieht dran  ... wer fehler findet kann se behalten


----------



## Hendreich (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Also der Auwa ist ja mindestens ein genauso gefährlicher Spinner wie der Rex Dingensbums.Heute früh hab ich mal reingeschaut, und da hat der eine Schleie gefangen. Also wie der Typ die Fische behandelt ist unter aller Sau. Der Fisch hängt noch am Haken, da wird er minutenlang in die Kamera gehalten, natürlich mit trockenen Händen. Zwischendurch fällt er dann auch schon mal auf den Boden.Aufgehoben, und wieder reingehalten in die Kamera. Einfach gruselig, mehr fällt mir zum Vorzeigeangler nicht ein. Und dann halte ich jede Wette, das von den Anfängern nicht einer einen Angelschein hat. Wieso dürfen die dann eigentlich in Deutschland angeln. Hab ich was verpasst, oder brauchen wir in Deutschland keinen Fischereischein mehr. Ich bin kein Heiliger, aber eins steht für mich fest. Seit ich auf der Welt bin habe ich mit Tieren zu tun, da ich auf einem Bauernhof aufgewachsen bin. Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, das egal für was die Tiere auch da sind sie solange sie leben ordentlich behandelt werden, auch wenn sie zum späteren Verzehr gedacht sind. Und genau so sollte das auch bei Fischen sein. Und da kann ich einen Fisch der ja bekanntlich Wasser zum atmen braucht nicht 5 min. an Land rumschleifen und dazu noch so unsäglichen Mist labern wie die Hunts und Auwas.


----------



## feedex (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mitch schrieb:


> Mir scheint als sei Dir die Bedeutung von Polemik nicht ganz geläufig...



Da kann ich mir doch ein Lächeln kaum verkneifen!
Polemik ist Scheinargumentation die nur das Niedermachen der anderen Seite im Sinn hat, aber keinesfalls auf ein Übereinkommen ausgerichtet ist.
Im Klartext: Es geht nur darum, ordentlich Zoff zu machen und sich dabei möglichst gut aus der Affaire zu ziehen.

Ich überlasse es unseren Mitboardies, sich anhand Deiner Postings ein Bild davon zu machen.



mitch schrieb:


> Nun gut, Du scheinst da etwas falsch zu interpretieren. Es geht nicht um Rechtfertigungen irgendeinen Handelns, sondern darum, dass man - biblisch gesprochen - erst den Balken aus dem eigenen Auge ziehen soll bevor man den Dorn im Auge des anderen entfernen will.
> Sprich, erst sich selbst darüber im klaren sein, ob man Fische so korrekt behandelt, dann über Rex Hunt schimpfen.
> Und das sich die Wenigsten hier sowas zu Herzen nehmen verdeutlichen meine kleinen, häufig gesehenen Beispiele.



Nun, Mitch: Es gibt nicht DEN Angler, es gibt kein Volk geklonter Angler, es gibt sehr viele von uns. Jeder ein Individuum mit eigenen Stärken und Fehlern. 
Das, was Du so schön als Balken im eigenen Auge bezeichnet, sind sicher Fehler einzelner Angler. Womöglich auch vieler einzelner Angler. 

Da hast aber mit Deinen Äusserungen jedem von UNS unterstellt, diese Fehler zu haben. Dann hast Du uns als Krönung auch noch das Recht abgesprochen, über Rex Hunt eine Meinung zu haben und diese auszusprechen.

Ich bitte Dich, Deine Haltung zu überdenken und zukünftig nicht derart pauschal zu urteilen.
Dein Posting lässt durchaus erkennen, dass Du genug Geist hast, auch anständig zu argumentieren.


----------



## Henryhst (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



mecklenburg38 schrieb:


> ein bisschen schade drum:c, hoffe aber das sie gut gemundet hat.


 
Klar ....

schön das filet mit tomate paprika und zwiebeln und weißwein überbacken und dann passt das schon.


----------



## Aalsucher29 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Moin.
Läuft immer Samstag Abends,18,30 oder 18,45 danach kommt noch Fish & Fun das kann man sich eher anschauen,ist oft ganz informativ und lustig..

Gruß Aalsucher29


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Sie fischen aber mit leicht rostenen hacken die dem fisch nichts ausmachen weil sie nach ein paar tagen verrotten, so wie bei hei wetkämpfen da ist es auch üblich die hacken einfach abzuschneiden!!!Wird auch des öfteren bei rex hunt erwähnt!!!
> 
> Also macht euch nicht so einen kopf darüber, das passt schon alles, is immerhin besser als minutenlang mit ner zange im mauel des fisches rumzuwrangen!!
> 
> Lg Henryhst



Dieses Posting hinterlässt den Eindruck, als würdest Du es ähnlich machen...??? Ich hoffe, dass das nicht so ist und Du anständiger mit den Fischen umgehst.....|bigeyes


----------



## micbrtls (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Spaß und Zynismus!

Ein Fisch ist mit Würde zu behandeln, darunter versteht der Petrijünger ein sofortiges und schonendes zurücksetzen. Wenn jemand noch schnell ein Foto machen will, ist´s auch noch gestattet. Dann aber zurück. Wenn einer seinen Fang mitnehmen will, ist der Fisch umgehend abzuschlagen!


----------



## gründler (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Wellensittiche Hamster Mäuse Ratten Schlangen Reptielen Aquaristik und co.Haustiere die niemals welche waren etc.
Massentierhaltung für Supermärkte Gastronomie und unser täglich Nahrung.
Taubenzüchter Kaninchen Fisch und Viehzüchter Insektenzüchter Tierhaltung in allen Formen und Massen.

Alles das sieht der Mensch als völlig normal an!

Aber Jäger und Angler sind Tierquäller|kopfkrat

Denkt mal drüber nach!
lg


----------



## Blub (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Hendreich schrieb:


> ...
> Und dann halte ich jede Wette, das von den Anfängern nicht einer einen Angelschein hat. Wieso dürfen die dann eigentlich in Deutschland angeln. Hab ich was verpasst, oder brauchen wir in Deutschland keinen Fischereischein mehr. Ich bin kein Heiliger, aber eins steht für mich fest.
> ...


 
Hallo!

Ich bin/war auch nie ein Heiliger und habe mir genau die Frage auch gestellt. Das ist im Fernsehen ausgestrahlte Wilderei, rein rechtlich gesehen Ich kann kaum glauben dass da eine Redaktion mitspielt. Aber ich missgönne ich es den "Einsteigern" nicht, mir geht's nur drum wie das einfach über den Äther flimmert. Na ja, ich schau es mir natürlich trotzdem an.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## SebastianHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Also der Auwa ist ja mindestens ein genauso gefährlicher Spinner wie der Rex Dingensbums.Heute früh hab ich mal reingeschaut, und da hat der eine Schleie gefangen. Also wie der Typ die Fische behandelt ist unter aller Sau. Der Fisch hängt noch am Haken, da wird er minutenlang in die Kamera gehalten, natürlich mit trockenen Händen. Zwischendurch fällt er dann auch schon mal auf den Boden.Aufgehoben, und wieder reingehalten in die Kamera. Einfach gruselig, mehr fällt mir zum Vorzeigeangler nicht ein. Und dann halte ich jede Wette, das von den Anfängern nicht einer einen Angelschein hat. Wieso dürfen die dann eigentlich in Deutschland angeln. Hab ich was verpasst, oder brauchen wir in Deutschland keinen Fischereischein mehr. Ich bin kein Heiliger, aber eins steht für mich fest. Seit ich auf der Welt bin habe ich mit Tieren zu tun, da ich auf einem Bauernhof aufgewachsen bin. Mein Vater hat mir beigebracht, das egal für was die Tiere auch da sind sie solange sie leben ordentlich behandelt werden, auch wenn sie zum späteren Verzehr gedacht sind. Und genau so sollte das auch bei Fischen sein. Und da kann ich einen Fisch der ja bekanntlich Wasser zum atmen braucht nicht 5 min. an Land rumschleifen und dazu noch so unsäglichen Mist labern wie die Hunts und Auwas.


 

Das was bei Fish&Fun manchmal passiert ist auch nicht gerade Artgerecht. Das mit der Schleie habe ich auch gesehen.
War auch nicht in Ordnung.
Aber das kannste nicht mit Rex Hunt vergleichen.


----------



## Henryhst (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Dieses Posting hinterlässt den Eindruck, als würdest Du es ähnlich machen...??? Ich hoffe, dass das nicht so ist und Du anständiger mit den Fischen umgehst.....|bigeyes


 

Ich habe es nochnie versucht, aber manchmal wäre es vlt besser es so zu machen, gerade bei kleinen barschen und aalen ist das vlt ne alternative...


----------



## mecklenburg38 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, oder brauchen wir in Deutschland keinen Fischereischein mehr.



noch nicht ganz!#h in mecklenburg/vorpommern können zb touristen einen zeitlich begrenzten fischereischein kaufen OHNE eine prüfung abzulegen. es wird auch darüber nachgedacht den schein ganz abzuschaffen, was meiner meinung ein schritt in die richtige richtung ist. 
denn ein schein macht noch keinen vernünftigen menschen!


----------



## Chrizzi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Hendreich schrieb:


> Und dann halte ich jede Wette, das von den Anfängern nicht einer einen Angelschein hat.


 
Die Anfänger bei Auwa haben alle einen Fischereischein. So steht es auf der Fish'n Fun Seite als Voraussetzung.


----------



## feedex (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Anfänger bei Auwa haben alle einen Fischereischein. So steht es auf der Fish'n Fun Seite als Voraussetzung.



Ja, es sollte eigentlich so sein.
Ich habe da allerdings ab und zu meine Zweifel. 
Wenn man einigen Anfängern so zu sieht, bekommt man schon den Eindruck das die Angeln eher in Bezug auf Türangeln oder Angelsachsen kennen.

Besonders misstrauisch sehe ich das bei den Quotentussies (ich meine wirklich Tussies und nicht Frauen im Allgemeinen)!
Bei manchen habe ich den Eindruck, dass die zwar jede Menge Nagelstudios gesehen haben, aber sicher keinen Vorbereitungslehrgang.

Die wissen mit der Angelei nix anzufangen, kennen das nur "irgendwie so" und finden Fisch bestenfalls noch eklig.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage: Mit welcher Motivation sollte so jemand mühevoll den Fischereischein erarbeitet haben?

Oder bekommt man die Pappe neuerdings als Prämie bei Payback?


----------



## SebastianHH (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich freue mich das dieses Thema so gründlich diskutiert
wird, und viele meine Meinung teilen.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## hackebeil (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

naja wobei fish and fun auch manchmal an die grenze geht finde ich. aber rex hunt ist nicht zu toppen, sollte verboten werden oder ihn sollte ein hecht mal die backe abbeißen wenn er ihn küssen will.

ich find es schade das es soviele angelsendungen gibt, aber man bekommt kaum tips, immer sind irgendwelche leute da die einen nach dem anderen ausm wasser ziehen, selten wird gesagt wie genau.
wie heisst die sendung mit dem engländer die auch schonmal auf dmax läuft? die ist ganz in ordnung


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



hackebeil schrieb:


> wie heisst die sendung mit dem engländer die auch schonmal auf dmax läuft? die ist ganz in ordnung


 
http://www.matthayes.tv/

http://www.amazon.de/Matt-Hayes-Lake-Escapes-Zander/dp/B0009U5CFE/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1205746154&sr=8-3


----------



## Insulaner (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Natürlich macht nicht jeder alles richtig. Auch keiner von uns. Der Unterschied von Angelsendungen, im Gegensatz zu unsereinem ist aber, dass der Umgang mit den Fischen von sehr vielen Menschen  angesehen wird. Dabei werden natürlich Fehler im Umgang mit den Tieren eher bemerkt und es wird auch kritischer damit umgegangen. Ich unterstelle mal, dass hier am Board keiner bewusst oder aus bequemlichkeit einen Fisch nicht waidgerecht behandelt und somit quält. Allerdings kann aus einer gewissen Unachtsamkeit heraus immer mal ein Missgeschick passieren. Wenn man Glück hat, sieht es niemand...
Und dass wir hier andere Wertvorstellungen haben als z.B. Rex Hunt haben, wurde schon erwähnt. In Australien wird eben etwas als normal angesehen, was bei uns als Tierquälerei bezeichnet wird. Deswegen muss man sich fragen, ob er sich bei seiner ganzen Umgangsweise überhaupt einer Schuld bewusst ist. Von dem mal abgesehen, würden mich an seiner Stelle die Meinungen der Angler eines mitteläuropäischen Staates eigentlich nicht so interessieren.
Ein Argument kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Was sollen Leute denken, die mit angeln nichts am Hut haben und solch eine Sendung zum ersten Mal sehen? Die werden doch erschreckt.
Da muss ich mich doch fragen, ob die alle auch nicht wissen, was auf den Fischtrawlern mit ihren kilometerlangen Schleppnetzen so passiert. Oder in der Nutztierzucht oder -schlachtung.
Eine kurze Bemerkung noch zu Fisch and Fun. Im Verhältnis zur ersten Staffel wurde schon einiges geändert. Im besonderen beim Umgang mit den gefangenen Fischen. Auch wenn momentan noch nicht alles perfekt ist, hat sich doch schon etwas geänder bzw. verbessert. Und das ist doch auch schon ein Erfolg.
Also weiter kritisch sein und diskutieren ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen oaky. Aber nicht nur in s/w.


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



angler-jan schrieb:


> @ Neddi
> 
> Ist jetzt meistens mit Matt Hayes.
> Ist aber trotzdem sehr schön gemacht. Es werden schöne Fische gefangen,
> ...



Mir hat die Sendung Angebissen!angeln mit matt hayes am besten gefallen,weil der sag ich mal normale Süßwasserfische fängt.Ist en sehr guter angler und es macht spaß die Sendug zu schauen.
Neuerdings ist das mit einem anderen#q


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@Insulaner,Das sehe ich ähnlich wie du! Wem ist nicht schon mal ein Fisch aus der Hand gerutscht? Wer das von sich behaupten kann,wird hier zu recht seine Empörung zur Schau stellen dürfen.Ich finde auch das sich der Umgang mit den Fischen,bei Auwas Angelzirkus,im Vergleich zu früheren Folgen,stark verbessert hat.
Was diesen Rex Hunt angeht,der ist nun wirklich unterirdisch und in dem Fall denke ich auch,dass man schon ein gewisses Rohheitspotenzial haben muss,um Lebewesen derart
Gleichgültig und offensichtlich falsch behandelt.
Ich würde dies allerdings keinesfalls verallgemeinern und wie es der TS macht alle Australier mit diesem Held gleichsetzen.Es ist anzunehmen,das die meisten Aussies,
nicht den ausgeprägt waidgerechten Stil,geprüfter Deutscher Sportfischer pflegen,aber
wer auf diesem Planet tut denn das?
Wir sollten uns nicht immer zum Maß aller Dinge emporschwingen,auch wenn eine Kritik angebracht erscheint!

Taxidermist


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es ist anzunehmen,das die meisten Aussies,
> nicht den ausgeprägt waidgerechten Stil,geprüfter Deutscher Sportfischer pflegen,aber
> wer auf diesem Planet tut denn das?
> Wir sollten uns nicht immer zum Maß aller Dinge emporschwingen,auch wenn eine Kritik angebracht erscheint!
> ...




Da sind wir uns mal wieder einig Taxidermist #h

Ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und sage, daß wir auf dieser Welt die Exoten sind...

Manchmal habe ich echte Probleme mit dieser "extremen political correctness"


----------



## Taxidermist (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ja,Steffen mir ist auch schon aufgefallen,dass wir des öfteren einer Meinung sind.
Das wir eigentlich die Exoten sind glaube ich übrigens auch.
Dafür braucht man nicht mal nach Australien zu schauen,zum Exoten kann man schon in 
Frankreich werden.So ist mir das mal vor einigen Jahren,auf einer Bretonischen Mole
so ergangen.Dort stand ich als einziger geprüfter Deutscher "Sportfischer" zwischen
lauter Franzosen,die ihre gefangenen Fische hinter sich gegen die Mauer warfen.
Ich dagegen machte meine Tötungszeremonie unverdrossen,dies hat große Heiterkeit
erregt und die Jungs hatten viel Spaß mit dem komischen Deutschen.Ich sag nur andere
Länder andere Sitten!

Taxidermist


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Is' natürlich schon krass die Fische einfach hinter sich an die Mauer zu pfeffern aber welches Recht haben wir "Minination" uns da einzumischen?
Wir sind ja nicht die Weltpolizei (dafür fühlen sich schon andere zuständig  man verzeihe mir das kurze Abgleiten in die Weltpolitik...)

Auch wen ich mich jetzt bei einigen in die Nesseln setze, in Holland z.B. werden meiner Meinung nach die Fische zu Sportgeräten degradiert, zumindest an einigen Gewässern, ich möchte dieses nicht werten, denn es steht mir nicht zu, den Holländern zu sagen wie sie es machen sollen:

Ich jedenfalls maße mir nicht an zu sagen, was schlimmer als etwas anders ist...


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Achja...

Fische hinter sich an die Mauer zu pfeffern, ist sicher waidgerechter als IN DEUTSCHLAND DEUTSCHE, GEPRÜFTE ANGLER beim Heringsangeln zu beobachten, was ich da schon gesehen habe... 

Und erschreckender als die Tatsache, daß man die Heringe einfach verrecken läßt, finde ich, daß es eben genau die "ach so waidgerechten deutschen Angler" im Fangrausch sind...


Ich möchte dazusagen, daß es nicht alle so machen, keinesfalls!!


----------



## karpfen-stephan (30. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Moin! Ich kann das mit Rex Hunt gar nicht sehen, ich habe da immer so ne Dauerwerbersendung bis 20:00 Uhr auf DMAX!Dann kommt Fish&Fun! Habt Ihr einen anderen Empfänger als ich? Ich gucke ganz normal über Kabel!!!


----------



## Lemmingx (30. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



karpfen-stephan schrieb:


> Moin! Ich kann das mit Rex Hunt gar nicht sehen, ich habe da immer so ne Dauerwerbersendung bis 20:00 Uhr auf DMAX!Dann kommt Fish&Fun! Habt Ihr einen anderen Empfänger als ich? Ich gucke ganz normal über Kabel!!!



über Sat Antenne gibts das volle Programm


----------



## Hanno (30. März 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hi!
Mein Vater und ich gucken die Sendung auch immer, nämlich als Lückenfüller zwischen  Angebissen! und Fish n´ Fun. Wir finden die Art, mit der er mit den Fischen umgeht, auch sch****! Allein, wie er die "zurücksetzt"... Zack! Einfach reinschmeißen...#d SCHRECKLICH!!!
Gruß Hanno


----------



## karpfen-stephan (1. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> über Sat Antenne gibts das volle Programm


Danke,aber das ist es mir dann doch nicht wert!:q


----------



## Ansgar (2. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Moin Jungs,

vielleicht mal ganz fix ein Update aus dem Zentrum des Geschehens - nur zwecks background.
Ganz wenige Aussies benehmen sich wie der durchschnittliche deutsche Fischereischein - Inhaber.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach: In Australien geht man zur Tanke oder zum Tackle Shop und kauft sich nen Fischereischein, no questions asked. In Dtland drueckt man wochenlang die Schulbank. 
In Deutschland gibt es ein Tierschutzgesetz in Australien gibt es sowas wie ein Konzept von cruelty against animals, aber so richtig stringent ist das alles nicht. 
Nen Fisch auf den Strand schmeissen und da ersticken lassen ist nicht verpoent, hat eh keiner nen Totschlaeger - die meisten Leute wuerden einen fragen, was man mit dem Ding will.
In Dtland hat jeder nen Kescher, nen Hakenloeser, ne Zange, nen Massband, etc. - in Australien nicht. 
Fische werden rausgeschleift oder rausgehoben, oder was auch immer. Fische die man nicht haben will trotzdem verrecken lassen ist auch nicht ungewoehnlich - z.B. "Scheiss-Aale"
In Dtland gibt es Laichzeiten in denen Fische geschont werden (fuer die meisten Arten) - in Australien nicht. 
In Dtland ist angeln mit lebendem Koederfisch verboten - in Australien nicht. 
In Dtland gehen viele Leute aus fun angeln und halten sich an Mindestmasse - in Australien gehen die meisten Leute angeln um was auf dem Barbecue zu haben, scheiss egal wie gross das ist.
In Australien schiesst man Kangaroo's "for fun" - in Dtland waere das undenkbar.
... So koennte ich das endlos fortsetzen

Fazit - die Kultur ist hier anders - und hinterwaeldlerisch aus unserer Sicht. Dinge aendern sich - aber ich denke mal Australien braucht noch 15-20 Jahre um auf dt Niveau zu kommen - und das gilt fuer viele Dinge, nicht nur fuers angeln, z.B. Public Transport, Gesundheitswesen, Infrastruktur, Oekologisches Bewusstsein, etc., etc.

Manche Dinge brauchen ihre Zeit... Und da kann man hier diskutieren wie man will - ne Kultur aendert man nicht ueber Nacht - und wir Deutschen aendern unsere Kultur (berechtigterweise!) auch nicht einfach so, nur weil Leute in nem anderen Land damit ein Problem haben.

Cheers
A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Für das komplette posting #6







Ansgar schrieb:


> aber ich denke mal Australien braucht noch 15-20 Jahre um auf dt Niveau zu kommen -


 
Das bleibt den Aussies aber hoffentlich erspart.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (2. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> vielleicht mal ganz fix ein Update aus dem Zentrum des Geschehens - nur zwecks background.
> Ganz wenige Aussies benehmen sich wie der durchschnittliche deutsche Fischereischein - Inhaber.
> ...


|good:

super post, könnte man eig als schluss rede nutzen um den thread zu schließen, denn damit wird alles klasse zusammen gefasst


----------



## Der_rheinangler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

_ich ahbe die sendung auch erst 2 mal gesehen. Aber es ist mir auch immer gleihc aufgrefallen wie respektlos und grob die da mit den fischen umgehen._


----------



## heinzrch (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich frag mich immer wieder, ob die Anfänger bei fish'n fun alle nen Angelschein haben (müssten sie ja, oder ?) - speziell bei einigen von den Mädels hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Fischen hatten, also auch nicht das Grundwissen, welches im Allgemeinen Bestandteil der Fischerprüfung sein sollte |supergri


----------



## Jaws (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Rex Hunt = einfach nur schlecht!!!!


----------



## Angler-NRW (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



heinzrch schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer wieder, ob die Anfänger bei fish'n fun alle nen Angelschein haben (müssten sie ja, oder ?) - speziell bei einigen von den Mädels hatte ich den Eindruck, dass sie überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Fischen hatten, also auch nicht das Grundwissen, welches im Allgemeinen Bestandteil der Fischerprüfung sein sollte |supergri



Weiter oben hat doch jemand geschrieben, dass es auf der DMAX-Seite steht, dass alle Anfänger einen Fischereischein haben. Dies sei Voraussetzung.

Das kann ich aber selbst kaum glauben. Die Mädels und auch viele andere haben ja überhaupt keinen Plan... Das tut ja in den Augen weh, wie die sich da manchmal einen abbrechen.

Außerdem regt mich bei dieser Sendung wahnsinnig auf, dass das Fischen manchmal nur Nebensache ist.

Beispiele: 

Da wird zum Beispiel 5 Minuten lang gezeigt wie sich die drei hübschen Mädels in die Wathosen zwängen (als wenn man bei peep.tv wäre)und dann völlig dämlich mit Flossen an den Füssen und Belly auf dem Rücken über die Wiese trotten und der Langhaarige sich einen ablacht.....

Letztens wurde gezeigt, dass die Anfänger als Sie keinen Bock mehr hatten (weil Sie nichts gefangen haben) einfach Belly Wettrennen gemacht haben und nur rumgeblödelt haben. Davon wurde dann eine 5 Minuten Sequenz von gezeigt....

Aber das allerschlimmste ist m. E. der Koch. Teilweise ja in Ordnung was er kocht aber man denkt doch manchmal es ist fast nur noch eine Koch-Show.
Irgendwie hat der doch auch einen an der Waffel....ich krieg die Pimpernellen wenn ich die Wörter schlönzig und crunchy etc höre.

Es ist vielleicht nicht immer einfach eine ganze Sendung voll zu bekommen, nur ich schaue mir lieber eine halbe Stunde eine gute Angelsendung an anstatt eine Stunde lang teilweise so einen Müll zu ertragen. 

Waidgerechtigkeit kommt manchmal auch zu kurz, und auf Mindestgrößen kommt es denen ja auch nicht immer an.
Da liegen dann am Ende der Sendung oftmals untermaßige Fische auf der Strecke, bei denen ersichtlich war, dass die nicht zu tief geschluckt hatten.

Auch schon gesehen habe ich, dass die Fische falsch bezeichnet werden. XY drillt eine Rotauge und der Sprecher sagt: "XY kann endlich auch seine erste Forelle fangen."

Die einzige Angelsendung die noch schlechter ist als DMAX Fish'n Fun ist "The Big Fish". Die gabs mal auf DVD beim LIDL. Wer will kann sich per PN melden. Die DVD-Box verschenke ich.

Fazit: Ich schau mir den Schei. nicht mehr an.

Bin mal gespannt was für Reaktionen auf mein Posting kommen...


----------



## Ollek (3. April 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Sie fischen aber mit leicht rostenen hacken die dem fisch nichts ausmachen



Ich bin der meinung jeder Haken der im Fisch verbleibt ist nicht besonders gut für den Fisch da auch ernste Verletzungen daraus resultieren können die auch bestehen bleiben wenn der Haken durchgerostet ist...aber ok. |kopfkrat




Henryhst schrieb:


> so wie bei hei wetkämpfen da ist es auch üblich die hacken einfach abzuschneiden!!!Wird auch des öfteren bei rex hunt erwähnt!!!



Tolle Wettkämpfe ...respekt ein schönes Hobby ... Fisch = wie schon oft erwähnt Sportgerät.



Henryhst schrieb:


> Also macht euch nicht so einen kopf darüber, das passt schon alles, is immerhin besser als minutenlang mit ner zange im mauel des fisches rumzuwrangen!!



Ich weiss nicht was einige mit der Zange anstellen, aber ich löse damit den Fisch in sekundenschnelle!!!|uhoh:

#c naja wie schon oft erwähnt hab ich ne ganz andere Auffassung von Angeln mit allem was dazugehört wie einige andere...aber egal

Eigentlich ein schönes Thema will wer ne Wurst?

Gruss#h


----------



## serviola (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Rex Hunt, 
das ist Australien wie es leibt und lebt. Und das ist in meinen Augen kein bisschen besser oder schlechter als hier. 
Wer nimmt sich das Recht raus, hier über den fehlenden Totschläger etc. zu urteilen?
Bitte Gehirn einschalten, gibt es eine gesetzliche Verordnung, dass alle Fische von Berufsfischern abgeschlagen gehören? 
Das nennt sich auch Doppelmoral.

Manche hier stellen sich schon sehr über den Rest der Welt. Muss das sein?


----------



## Ollek (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



serviola schrieb:


> Wer nimmt sich das Recht raus, hier über den fehlenden Totschläger etc. zu urteilen?



Der der dafür unterschrieben hat den §1 Grundsatz des TierSchG einzuhalten, mit erhalt des Fischereischeins oder anderer deutscher anerkannter Befugnisse. Der nimmt sich das recht raus.

Und noch eins, und ich bin nicht verantwortlich für Massentierhaltung o.Ä.
#h


----------



## MrFloppy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

andere länder, andere sitten. so ist das nunmal. ich war selbst schon 2 x down under und habe das fischen dort live miterlebt. viele der angler dort fischen einfach so und das wird sich auch in der nächsten zeit nicht ändern. tiere werden nicht überall gleich behandelt. wieso z.b. ist der lebende köfi in d-land verboten, in frankreich aber nicht? nebenbei: auch in australien ist er nicht verboten, und eins ist mal klar: der lebende köfi fängt um welten besser als der tote. 
ich reg mich über die gewohnheiten in anderen ländern nicht auf, es ist da halt so, wie es ist - basta! wem's nicht passt, der soll entweder was anderes ansehen / woanders hinfahren und ansonsten einfach mal die fre**e halten. schließlich gibts schon genug besserwisser, pseudoweltverbesserer und hilfspolizisten!


----------



## Ollek (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Andere Länder hin andere Sitten her, jeder muss selber wissen was Angeln für ihn bedeutet und wie er mit der Kreatur Fisch umgeht.

Ich persönlich hab da ne unumstössliche Meinung,die ich aber niemanden aufzwängen will und werde.

Asiaten essen Hunde und ich respektiere ihre Art und weise dazu, mir würde es aber im Traum nicht einfallen meinen Hund zu essen. Andersrum sehen uns die Inder mit ihrer Rinderverehrung wie wir die Chinesen.

Genauso wenig muss ich dann die Australische Art der "Sportfisch behandlung" mittragen oder gutheissen, aktzeptiere sie aber.

|wavey:


----------



## King Wetzel (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich guck mir die sendung schon lange nicht mehr an da bau ich agressionen auf ej das ja fast zum heulen    Verdamter Bastart


----------



## tubby645 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich hab schon öfters gehört das wenn ein hecht oder ähnliches den haken zu tief hat soll man den drilling kapen ...  also nur die spitzen drin lassen aber ob das stimmt keine ahnung

der geht mit den fischen um.....


----------



## flori66 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



King Wetzel schrieb:


> Ich guck mir die sendung schon lange nicht mehr an da bau ich agressionen auf ej das ja fast zum heulen    Verdamter Bastart




Wenn ich solche Beiträge wie deine lese ist mir mehr zum heulen zumute.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich finde es immer wieder lustig zu sehen,wie sich hier so manche echauffieren und ihr
deutsches Gutmenschenschentum anderen Völkern und Kulturen überstülpen wollen.
Frei nach dem Motto:"Am Deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen!"
Wobei wir doch mit unseren,zum Teil recht degenerierten Einstellungen,zu den tierischen Mitbewohnern dieses Planeten,eindeutig in der Minderheit sind.
Vom blöden Verbot des lebenden Köfis,bis hin pervertierten  Catch/Photo/Release.
Schließlich propagiert die uns prägende Christliche Abendländische Kultur seit ca.2000 Jahren:"Macht euch die Welt untertan" und dies ohne wenn und aber,erst recht ohne
sentimentale Rücksichtnahme auf andere Lebensformen dieser Welt.
Nur weil nun seit einigen Jahren,hierzulande ein Umdenken einsetzte,von Menschen die
erzogen wurden,von alleinerziehenden vegetarischen Mammis und Greenpeace dogmatisierten Lehrern,können wir unser Gedankengut nicht 1:1,auf 99% der Weltbevölkerung übertragen und erwarten,daß die sich unserer Luxuseinstellung anschließen!
Ich persönlich finde den Umgang eines Rex Hunt mit seinen Fängen auch unnötig grob,
aber wie schon oben gesagt,ich bin ja auch in "Gutmenschen Deutschland" beheimatet!

Taxidermist


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Asiaten essen Hunde und ich respektiere ihre Art und weise dazu, mir würde es aber im Traum nicht einfallen meinen Hund zu essen. Andersrum sehen uns die Inder mit ihrer Rinderverehrung wie wir die Chinesen.


super posting, sehe ich auch so...


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich hab mich zwar ganz am Anfang schon mal geäußert aber, was hier an Postings kommt, wo bin ich hier. 

Wer regt sich denn hier über wen auf? 1% der Weltbevölkerung will dem Rest sagen wo der Hammer hängt? Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor, in anderer Weise zwar aber... 

Das Resultat solcher Engstirnigkeiten waren die kürzesten 1.000 Jahre in der Erdgeschichte.

Rex Hunt ist eine Unterhaltungssendung wie auch Fisch 'n Fun. Der einzige Unterschied ist, hier wird nach deutschem Recht geangelt und dort nach australischem. 

Es wird sich doch auch keiner erdreisten, in England rechts zu fahren, nur weil das bei uns Recht ist, oder?

Fragt doch mal einer Moslems oder Juden, ob sie ihre Wirbeltiere, vom Schaf bis zum Kamel, vor dem Schlachten betäuben. Warum sollten sie, nur weil das deutsche Recht das vorschreibt?

Zudem, sich über die Anfänger lustig zu machen, weil sie zwar einen Fischereischein haben aber sonst vom Angeln keine Ahnung haben ist auch nicht besonders realitätsnah. Wer nicht von Verwandten, Bekannten oder Freunden in die Techniken des Angelns eingewiesen wurde, der hat nach der Prüfung erstmal *NULL* Ahnung vom Angeln. Woher auch? Das was im Kurs vermittelt wird, bzw. in der Prüfung abgefragt wird hat zu weit über 90 % nichts mit dem praktischen Angelbetrieb zu tun! Ist natürlich ein Bombenargument für den Fischereischein in unserer Form. :g

Also, auch mal den Rest der Welt achten und andersartige Sitten und Gebräuche respektieren, dann wird es schon ein wenig angenehmer auf diesem Planeten.

Ach ja, kleiner Nachsatz, wer mit Wobblern fischt und hat nicht mindestens eine entsprechende Zange oder einen kleinen Bolzenschneider zum Abkneifen der Drillinge bei tiefsitzenden Haken dabei, handelt der tierschutzkonform?


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@ ulli

hi!

ich bin mir sicher, dass du ,von dem was du geschrieben hast, sehr überzeugt bist.
dennoch: *Keine Toleranz für Intoleranz* mein lieber!!!!

Egal welche rechte in australien auch herrschen: tierquälerei darf nicht tolleriert werden!!
in der türkei ist es auch heute noch üblich (brauch/sitte) frauen zu steinigen. sollen wir das tolerieren?? sollen wir akzeptieren, dass es in manchen ländern üblich (tradition) ist kleine mädchen zu beschneiden???
NEIN!!!!
es kann ja sein, dass der herr hunt im rahmen des australischen tierschutzgesetzes handelt, aber tut das was an dem umstand ändern, dass der umgang mit den fischen sehr rabiat ist?!
wir wollen mal gegenüber staatlichen vorschrieften nicht so obrigkeithörig sein. es gibt eine menge gesetze die völliger schwachsinn sind. 

mfg


----------



## serviola (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Lieber Nelson,
du hast leider nichts verstanden. Es geht hier nicht um Mädchenbeschneidungen, Frauensteinigungen etc.. was sind das denn für Vergleiche? Soll ich da jetzt automatisch dafür sein, nur weil??

Warum unterscheidet das deutesche Tierschutzgesetz in Sportanglerfische und Fische die Millionenfach an Deck deutscher Fischkutter "elendiglich" verrecken. Der eine fällt unters Tierschutzgesetz, und die anderen???

Also, so richtig durchdacht ist die Geschichte, die hier einige so hoch halten, nicht. 

Fisch ist in erster Linie ein Nahrungsmittel, ob da nun die Keule drüber gerutscht ist, oder auch nicht. Im übrigen auch für den hungrigen Jäger aus den Tiefen der das Problem ganz sicher nicht Tierschutzgerecht löst.

Deshalb, ab in die Pfanne damit.


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

lieber serviola,

sicher geht es hier nicht um frauenbeschneidungen und so ein mist. ich habe lediglich auf die argumentationform von ulli bezug genommen. bitte besser lesen!

mfg


----------



## zokky (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Braucht Euch gar nicht über den Rex Hunt aufzuregen- fahr mal an einen Forellenpuff da gibts teilweise ganz andere Sachen zu sehen.


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

das ist wieder ne andere geschichte. #d

die inhaber solcher puffs die auch noch sowas zulassen sollten bestraft werden!


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Nelson schrieb:


> ich habe lediglich auf die argumentationform von ulli bezug genommen. bitte besser lesen!
> 
> mfg



Na dann hast Du das ja gut versteckt 

Du kannst doch hier nicht Menschenrechtsfragen mit Fragen über die Behandlung von ESSEN vermixen. Wer regt sich denn bei uns darüber auf, dass in einigen Ländern noch die Todesstrafe herrscht?

Ach ja, bei uns gibt es das Relikt übrigens auch noch, schau mal in die Verfassung des Landes Hessen http://www.verfassungen.de/de/he/hessen46.htm und lies mal den Artikel 21. :m Und da willst Du hier die Art und Weise, wie in anderen Ländern mit Essen umgegangen wird anprangern? Doch nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Fragt doch mal einer Moslems oder Juden, ob sie ihre Wirbeltiere, vom Schaf bis zum Kamel, vor dem Schlachten betäuben. Warum sollten sie, nur weil das deutsche Recht das vorschreibt?


 

ja sollten sie. nicht etwa weil es das deutsche recht vorschreibt sondern aus respekt vor den lebewesen (religion hin oder her).

kannst du das nicht oder willst du das nicht verstehen ulli??!!!!

es geht hier nicht darum welche gesetze in welchen ländern auch immer irgenwas irgendwie vorschreiben.
wenn der hunt minutenlang die fische in die kamera hält und sie dabei mehrmals aus der hand plumsen und er die fische auch noch bei lebendigen leib entschuppt, dann ist das in den augen vieler tierquälerei. scheiß egal was das australische oder das deutsche tierschutzgesetz vorschreibt!!! darum geht es auch garnicht...


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Man sollte als Angler und Jäger ganz ganz vorsichtig mit dem Wort Tierquäller umgehen.
Was ich damit meine,denkt mal drüber nach!
Die Geister die ich rief!
lg


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

das bist du ja offensichtlich nicht :q


----------



## gründler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Werde zu sowas nix mehr sagen.

Meiner Meinung nach hat jedes Thema was damit zu tun hat,nix in einem Angelforum etc.zu suchen warum könnt ihr euch selber denken.
lg


----------



## hardy (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

hi nelson,

bist du sowas wie der liebe gott? oder warum willst du allen deine meinung vorschreiben? hast du mal ein wirbeltier gefragt, ob es überhaupt als nahrung dienen möchte? wenn du das nicht in die reihe bekommst, höre doch einfach auf, fern zu sehen.
ich bringe meine fische mit vorheriger betäubung vom leben zum tode; auch wenn ich mal ein huhn in der pfanne möchte...
also ruhig bleiben und den menschen, die das anders sehen auch ein stück essen gönnen.#h


----------



## niddafischer (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zwar ganz am Anfang schon mal geäußert aber, was hier an Postings kommt, wo bin ich hier.
> 
> Wer regt sich denn hier über wen auf? 1% der Weltbevölkerung will dem Rest sagen wo der Hammer hängt? Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor, in anderer Weise zwar aber...
> 
> ...


|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Nelson (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

wann hab ich gesagt, dass ich was dagegen habe fische zu entnehmen??!! #c
ich hab nur was dagegen, wenn man mit den fischen nicht waidgerecht umgeht. und das tut meiner meinug nach der gute alte rex hunt. und ich bin ja offentsichtlich nicht der einzige der so denkt...und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Ulli3D (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Naja, Waidgerechtigkeit?

Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn Du untermaßige Fische wieder releasen musst aber den Widerhaken nicht angedrückt hast? Waidgerechtigkeit ist übrigens auch ein Ausdruck, der nur im deutschen Sprachraum üblich ist, weil es bei uns eine recht lange Tradition der Jagd gibt. Aber selbst da haben sich die Werte im Laufe der Jahrhunderte verändert. Ethische Begriffe haben immer nur Hier und Heute eine Bedeutung.

Vor einigen Jahrzehnten gab es noch das Wettfischen, heute ist es nicht mehr zulässig und sogar verboten.

Sorry, ich habe lange genug in anderen Ländern als "Ausländer" gelebt und gearbeitet, um nicht den Respekt vor anderen Kulturen zu haben. Klar, so etwas ist nicht leicht zu verstehen aber das ist nicht mein Problem.

[Ironie an]Und, wer spricht über die Leiden der Bratkartoffel in der heißen Pfanne? [/Ironie aus]


----------



## Ollek (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Werde zu sowas nix mehr sagen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat jedes Thema was damit zu tun hat,nix in einem Angelforum etc.zu suchen warum könnt ihr euch selber denken.
> lg



|kopfkrathmmm

@ Gründler

Solange ich nach den Statuten deutscher Fischereiverbände und Vereine handle darf und werde ich mir nicht den Mund verbieten lassen und Dinge wie sie Australien scheinbar gang und gebe sind nicht kritiklos hinnehmen. (genauso wenig wie ich lebend sushi in Japan aktzeptiere unabhängig von "andere Länder andere Sitten")

Hier gehts auch nicht drum das 1% der Weltbevölkerung andern etwas aufzwängen will sondern ganz einfach um die Waidgerechte behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang. Und wer das nicht begreift oder wahrhaben will das Fische solange sie am *Leben* sind noch kein "Essen" sondern *Lebewesen* sind sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen denn da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren und jegliche Diskussion sinnlos da von vorherein eine gesunde Einstellung zum Thema fehlt.

|uhoh:nix für ungut ja ich bin jetzt wieder der Böse, aber nach so einem Beitrag bin ich das gern und mit nachdruck. :g

|wavey: guts nächtle

PS : war jetzt auch nicht gegen dich Gründler nur weil ich dich zitiert habe.


----------



## leguan8 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Huhu Leute mal bitte einen Gang runter. Ok?


----------



## steve71 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Genau , Björn!

die Leute sollten sich auf DMAX lieber den sympathischen  Briten Matt Hayes beim Angeln zuschauen. Der erklärt die Angeltechniken gut, geht mit den Fischen ordentlich um UND er kann sich auch noch über kleinere gefangene Exemplare freuen!

Das ist gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## serviola (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

hmmm, bei der die Fische grundsätzlich frei gelassen werden. 

"Kommt hier der nächste Aufschrei der ach so waidgerechten Angler und Wurstverkäufer"???

Leute, das ist Unterhaltung, der Rex muss das Teil ja eine zeitlang in die Linse halten. Also mir ist hier einfach zuviel Moral drin, und das kommt grundsätzlich nicht gut. 

Ich fische im übrigen nicht aus Hobbygründen, sondern schon mit dem Hintergrund, dass was auf dem Teller landet.

Ganz so, wie das mein Opa der Neandertaler auch getan hat. Back to basics...


----------



## lemure muik (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

In Antwort auf den ersten Beitrag:

Andere Länder, andere Sitten!

Im Elsass z.Bsp. gibt es keine Vorschrift wie man gefangene Fische hältert, geschweige denn tötet!

=) de Muik


----------



## bassking (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



steve71 schrieb:


> Genau , Björn!
> 
> die Leute sollten sich auf DMAX lieber den sympathischen  Briten Matt Hayes beim Angeln zuschauen. Der erklärt die Angeltechniken gut, geht mit den Fischen ordentlich um UND er kann sich auch noch über kleinere gefangene Exemplare freuen!
> 
> Das ist gute Unterhaltung!



Jaja- genau: C&R. in Reinperversion.

Letzter Beitrag war über das Karpfenangeln an mini-Teichen.

Die Karpfen werden dort wieder und wieder "überlistet" und wieder zurückgesetzt- einziger Nutzen für den Menschen: Drillspaß.

Ein in die Kamera gehaltener Fisch hatte deutliche Vernarbungen am Maul- wie sie durch eine eingeschnittene Sehne oder einen seitlich eingerissenen Haken entstehen- GANZ FEINER SPORT !!!

Rex Hunt hat seinerzeit mal Hornhechte lebendig geschuppt und den Darm ausgequetscht- KEIN KOMMENTAR !
Im Urlaub in Portugal und Spanien wurden die Fische (M-äschen und Barsche) hinter sich in den Sand geworfen- auch hier : KEIN KOMMENTAR.

Die Kultur kann man respektieren.

Nachmachen : *NIEMALS* !


Bassking.


----------



## MrFloppy (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

muss nochmal meinen senf azugeben:
hier wird sich seitenweise aufgeregt, weil einer nen fisch vielleicht nicht so schonend behandelt, wie er es nach unserer moralvorstellung sollte.
im letzten jahr hat das schiksal eines von der mutter verstoßenen eisbären die ganze nation erschüttert. ich hätte knut einfach dem lauf der natur überlassen ...

nur: es regt sich keiner auf, wenn irgendwo auf der welt 100.000e in nem krieg umkommen oder vertrieben werden. er regt sich keiner auf, wenn jedes jahr millionen menschen verhungern ...
DAS sind probleme, die eher gelöst werden sollten, DAS sollte uns kümmern, und nicht, ob das australische verständnis im umgang mit tieren mit unseren moralvorstellungen übereinstimmt!!!


----------



## Ollek (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> nur: es regt sich keiner auf, wenn irgendwo auf der welt 100.000e in nem krieg umkommen oder vertrieben werden. er regt sich keiner auf, wenn jedes jahr millionen menschen verhungern ...
> DAS sind probleme, die eher gelöst werden sollten, DAS sollte uns kümmern, und nicht, ob das australische verständnis im umgang mit tieren mit unseren moralvorstellungen übereinstimmt!!!



|kopfkrat MrFloppy

Das siehst du falsch, geh mal in die entsprechenden Foren da siehst du wie sich über sowas aufgeregt wird und nicht zu knapp. 

Und hier sind wie in einem Anglerboard wo einige halt der Meinung sind das es nicht in Ordnung ist wenn es in Australien normal ist das man die Vorfächer des gefangenen Fisches den man vorhat wieder frei zu lassen einfach abschneidet nur weil man nicht schnell genug den nächsten Fisch fangen kann. 


http://forum.politik.de/diskussion/index.html

:m Du siehst es gibt überall Plattformen zu jedem Thema.


----------



## Nelson (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

hi floppy!

sicher gibt es wichtigere dinge. du hast sie genannt. aber das hier ist nun mal ein anglerforum. sollen wir uns jetzt hier über flüchtlinghilfen etc. unterhalten?? wenn dann doch lieber hier www.amnesty.de .
ich respektiere auch die kultur anderer. garkeine frage. aber ich muss trotzdem nicht den verachteten umgang mit lebewesen akzeptieren. und wenn es morgen in deutschland erlaubt wäre amphibien, wie in etwa frösche, als lebendköder zu benutzen werde ich das auch nicht tun bloß weil es ein gesetz gestattet. 
in solchen fagen ist mir ein gesetz, egal in welchen land auch immer aber so was von völlig egal! ich setze da lieber auf meinen gesunden menschenverstand! und andere sollten das auch tun!


----------



## serviola (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Liebe Moralapostel,

erklärt mir doch Bitte den Unterschied zwischen der Behandlung eines Fisches der von Ollek oder Nelson gefangen wurde, und dem der auf dem Deck eines deutschen Berufsfischers landet? Gehätschelt und womöglich zurück gesetzt, der andere jämmerlich verreckt und bei lebendigem Leib mit Eis zugeschüttet.

Ach, Fisch zweiter Klasse, gilt für den denn nicht das hiesige Tierschutzgesetz auf das ihr Euch immer wieder bezieht? 

Dazu gibt es wohl keine treffende Erklärung, ausser dass ihr natürlich nie auf einem Kutter arbeiten könntet und solchen Fsich womöglich nie essen würdet.

Nur. es kann nicht jeder selbst angeln gehen, nicht selbst jagen gehen.

Um es auch klar zustellen, ich gehe mit Fischen so nicht um, wie der Rex oder ein Matt Hayes. 
Aber es ist nicht in Ordnung, es unter dem Titel wie hier in der Überschrift in Frage zu stellen. Und bevor man sich das Recht raus nimmt zu urteilen sollte man vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren gehen. Oder zumindest einmal eine konkrete Erwiderung geben können.


----------



## Ollek (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



serviola schrieb:


> Liebe Moralapostel,
> 
> erklärt mir doch Bitte den Unterschied zwischen der Behandlung eines Fisches der von Ollek oder Nelson gefangen wurde, und dem der auf dem Deck eines deutschen Berufsfischers landet? Gehätschelt und womöglich zurück gesetzt, der andere jämmerlich verreckt und bei lebendigem Leib mit Eis zugeschüttet.



Bevor du so Agumentierst solltes du die angesprochenen Personen evtl doch besser kennen, dann würdest du wissen das ich nicht zu der Sorte Anglern gehöre die ihre Fische hätscheln, Küssen für Fotos posieren und dann zurücksetzen. 

Macht aber nichts, da ich denke das wir gar nicht mal soweit auseinander liegen. Daher empfehle ich dir mal diese Threads hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131451

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33339

und zur sache mit den Berufsfischern und Kuttern diesen hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115782

Dann darfste auf mich draufhaun :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Irgendwie kommt mir der Trööt hier vor wie die Zeugen Jehovas. Die klingeln auch alle 4 Wochen an den Türen und versuchen die Leute zu bekehren.

Ich freu mich für die, dass sie keinen anderen Probleme haben.


----------



## AndiS (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Rex Hunt hat für mich wenig mit vernünftigen angeln zu tun. Wer dauernd blöde rumlacht und seine Fische auf den Boden fallen lässt ist kein Angler sondern ein riesen Idiot. Ausserdem soll er der bekannsteste Angler der Welt sein????? Bevor diese Sendung lief habe ich in keiner Zeitschrift irgendwas über ihn gelesen. 
Ich hoffe, dass DMAX wieder Angebissen mit Matt Hayes bringt. Denn in der Sendung ist für jeden Angler was dabei an Tips und Tricks. Und die angeln auch fischschonend!


----------



## Ollek (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir der Trööt hier vor wie die Zeugen Jehovas. Die klingeln auch alle 4 Wochen an den Türen und versuchen die Leute zu bekehren.
> 
> Ich freu mich für die, dass sie keinen anderen Probleme haben.



 Dann mal gut das ich nicht zu allem was in der Welt passiert "Ja und Amen" sage und die Fähigkeit habe mir noch selbst eine Meinung zu bilden was richtig ist oder nicht. Demzufolge scheide ich als Missionar schonmal aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Diskussionen leben von unterschiedlichen Ansichten.

Diskussionen im Anglerboard "leben" solange, wie sich die Diskutanten an die Regeln halten, also einen entsprechenden Ton anschlagen, nicht persönlich und/oder beleidigend werden.

1.:
Das war auf rein gar niemanden persönlich gemünzt, sondern soll lediglich dazu dienen, eventuellen Ausuferungen vorzubeugen...

2.: 
Bitte beachten und sich in den Postings entsprechend ausdrücken (und lieber mal löschen - bzw. auf jeden Fall denken, bevor man die Entertaste drückt..)..

3.: 
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit und weitermachen....


----------



## serviola (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Lieber Ollek,
ich möchte doch nicht auf dich draufhauen. Alles andere als das. 
Natürlich kann man in einem Forum nicht jeden persönlich kennen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Deine Links haben zumindest das Bild über dich abgerundet und soviel sei vorweg gesagt, wir liegen mit unseren Meinungen in der Tat nicht weit auseinander.

Um was es mir hier geht ist vielmehr die Überheblichkeit mit der hier die Moralkeule geschwungen wird. Und mein Hinweis dient der Verdeutlichung, dass die ethischen Grundlagen für unsere Meinungsbildung nicht schlüssig sind. Siehst du das auch so?

Darüber sollte man zuvor mal nachdenken, bevor man sich zu weit über den Tellerrand lehnt u. a. verurteilt. Ob jetzt Rex oder jdm anderen. Rex ist in Australien bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, zuletzt weil er ein sehr bekannter Rugbyspieler war. Die leben da alle entspannter, weshalb man auch mal Morgens sagt, enjoy your day, auch wenn es zur Arbeit geht. Lachen ist da schon zwanghaft, weil der Aussi einfach besser drauf ist als wir.
Reisen bildet, weshalb ich als Deutscher der überwiegend im Ausland lebt, eine sehr diffrenzierte Sichtweise entwickelt habe. Toleranz, ist enorm wichtig, aber man stösst auch immer wieder an die eigenen Regeln des guten Geschmacks, nur ist das der einzig richtige?

Zu deinem Link zu den Berufsfischern, knapp an meiner Frage vorbei. Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Ausführung.

Ich bin im Übrigen seit Jahren aktiv tätig gegen die illegale Befischung der BFT im Mittelmeer und kenne die Situation vor Ort und auf dem Meer bestens.

Jeder sollte das tun, was möglich ist. Da gebe ich dir Recht.


----------



## avoelkl (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Dazu kann ich nur eines Sagen:

*Solange Menschen denken, dass Tiere nicht fühlen, müssen Tiere fühlen, dass Menschen nicht denken :c:c*

Wir alle sollten uns nicht so sehr über einen Rex Hunt aufregen. Natürlich ist es nicht richtig, wie er teilweise mit den Fischen (=Lebewesen) umgeht, aber auch viele andere Sendungen über das Angeln sind nicht viel besser. Klar, da wird das ganze mit weniger Show und Aktion gemacht, aber dem Fisch der minutenlang in die Kamera gehalten wird ist es egal, ob der Mr. xxxx dabei laut redet und einen auf Show macht oder nicht. Er bekommt einfach keine Luft.

Und ganz abgesehen davon, solange ich noch hier im eigenen Land miterleben muss, wie der durchschnittliche Angler sich am Wasser aufführt und mit der Natur umgeht, sollten wir ganz ganz ganz leise sein, mit dem Finger auf andere zu deuten. 

Ich selber fische z.B. seit vielen Jahren grundsätzlich ohne Widerhaken, und das auch bei Wobblern, Blinker und sogar auf Karpfen. Bin sogar der Meinung, dass ich seitdem speziell beim Raubfischangeln weniger Fische während des Drills verliere. Kanns mir nicht erklären, ist mir aber auch egal. Wie beim Fliegenfischen gottseitdank bereits üblich, kann man ohne Wiederhaken den Fisch problemlos von den Spitzen Dingern in seinem Maul befreien ohne ihn zu verletzen oder länger aus dem Wasser zu holen.

 Auch nehme ich meinen Müll wieder vollständig mit zurück vom Angelwasser.


----------



## Ulli3D (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



AndiS schrieb:


> Ausserdem soll er der bekannsteste Angler der Welt sein????? Bevor diese Sendung lief habe ich in keiner Zeitschrift irgendwas über ihn gelesen.



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Du nur heimische Zeitungen liest 

Kai Chaluppa kennen sogar die meisten deutschen Angler nicht und das ist ein Einheimischer #h

Und, den Rex Hunt als Idioten zu bezeichnen zeugt von geistiger Größe und Respekt den Mitmenschen gegenüber. Aber egal, wichtig ist ja die Behandlung von Fischen nach dem "deutschen Reinheitsgebot".

Ach ja, mein Vater und mein Großvater und deren Vorfahren fallen auch in die Kategorie der "Fische-nicht-waidgerecht-behandelnde-Verbrecher". Die haben nämlich noch, ganz legal, mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt:m

Der Mann macht, wovon viele Angler träumen. Er lebt vom Angeln und das garantiert besser als die deutschen Kritiker hier im Forum.


----------



## Ollek (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



> I
> Der Rex Hunt hatte einen Rochen vom Strand aus gefangen.
> Als er sah das der Rochen den Köder ein bischen tiefer genommen hatte, riss er einfach die Schnur ab, und schmiss in dann zrück in Wasser. Der Haken blieb im Schlund stecken.
> Ein anderer Angler tat genau das gleiche mit einer so genannten Brasse. Der hatte den Softjerk auch ein bischen tiefer genommen. Da riss er auch einfach die Schnur ab, und lies der Brasse den Gummiköder sammt Haken im Schlund stecken.





Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und, den Rex Hunt als Idioten zu bezeichnen zeugt von geistiger Größe und Respekt den Mitmenschen gegenüber. Aber egal, wichtig ist ja die Behandlung von Fischen nach dem "deutschen Reinheitsgebot".





#cIch weiss nicht warum man soviele Rechtfertigungen braucht für eine an sich so einfach zu verstehende Sache das man den Fischen nicht absichtlich das Vorfach abschneidet und den Haken (*samt Köder!!!*)drinn belässt wenn man vorhat ihn wieder zu releasen.  Ist das so schwer zu verstehen ? Bedarf es da soviel Diskussion und weithergeholter Vergleiche ???

Dann ist es auch schnurz piepe wer oder was Rex Hunt ist.

Und sich dann wieder wundern wenn sich Peta oder wer auch immer hier im Board oder sonnst wo meldet und mit den Fingern auf uns Angler zeigt.

@ serviola

:m ok, alles klar soweit

|wavey:


----------



## AndiS (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Da muss ich Ollek Recht geben. Dank solcher Sendungen hat die PETA wieder Munition zum nachladen.


----------



## AndiS (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Du nur heimische Zeitungen liest
> 
> Kai Chaluppa kennen sogar die meisten deutschen Angler nicht und das ist ein Einheimischer #h
> 
> ...



Man sollte nicht in der Vergangenheit leben#q, die kann man jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern#c. Was in der Sendung gezeigt wird passiert jetzt in dieser Zeit. Und gerade wo sich das Bild des Anglers zum positiven wandelt, kann das wieder ein Schritt in Richtung negatives Inmache sein:c. Es ist auch egal ob er davon gut leben kann und wieviel Geld er hat. Man muss seinen Fang trotzdem Waidgerecht behandeln! #6


----------



## serviola (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Andi,
lass gut sein. Da kommt an neuen Argumenten nichts rüber. Den Tread könnte man auch zumachen.

Peta und ich unterscheiden uns doch nur darin, dass ich das esse was ich fange. 
Die Leute machen doch einen guten Job und zeigen der Mehrzahl von Anhungslosen, unter welchen Umständen Ihre Proteine auf den Teller kommen. Dass sie dabei Totalverweigerer sind, outet Ihre Positionen zum Teil wieder.

Ich sehe in Peta keinen Feind, sondern eine wichtige Bewegung. Also, was soll das Entengeklemme und weglaufen vor Peta?


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



serviola schrieb:


> Ich sehe in Peta keinen Feind, sondern eine wichtige Bewegung.



Dann solltest du dich allerdings mal eingehender damit beschäftigen, was für eine Organisation das ist und mit was für Aktionen und Statements die in der Vergangenheit auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben.

Tolle Motive kann man immer haben. Was bei deren Aktionen herumkommt ist ne andere Frage. Du müsstest mir mal zeigen, wo die einen guten Job machen. Evtl. verwechselt du die PETA mit Greenpeace oder so.

Kannst z.B mal hier gucken, was mit den Tieren passiert, die PETAner aus irgendwelchen Versuchsanstalten befreien.

Also als Bewegung ist die PETA so überflüssig wie ein Kropf.


----------



## bassking (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich allerdings mal eingehender damit beschäftigen, was für eine Organisation das ist und mit was für Aktionen und Statements die in der Vergangenheit auf sich aufmerksam gemacht haben.
> 
> Tolle Motive kann man immer haben. Was bei deren Aktionen herumkommt ist ne andere Frage. Du müsstest mir mal zeigen, wo die einen guten Job machen. Evtl. verwechselt du die PETA mit Greenpeace oder so.
> 
> ...




Moin- Für mich ein hervorragendes Statement über eine anti-humanistische, aggressiv-delinquente, weltfremde Außenseiterbewegung.

Noch was zum Thema Rex Hunt: Die Einen finden den Umgang mit dem Fisch aus kulturellen Gründen in Ordnung (andere Länder- andere Sitten).

Die Anderen (so wie ich) können auf solch Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch liebendgerne verzichten.

Also- einfach nur 2 verschiedene Meinungslager- fraglich ist nur, wer hier versucht, wen zu "bekehren".

Lest Euch das Geschriebene mal durch: es lamentieren *BEIDE* Lager .

Für meinen Teil steht für mich die Richtung schon lange fest...

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Spinnt ihr hier alle?Der hat einen Fisch auf Boot knallen lasse!Hilfe,der arme Fisch!Ruft schnell den Tierarzt an!Da ich auch die Folge auf DMAX gesehen habe wie er den Rochen gefangen hat,und ihn mit Haken im Maul wieder zurück gesetzt hat,hat einer der grössten und bekanntesten Angler unserer Zeit genau erklärt warum der Haken im Maul bleibt!Es ist für den Fisch besser wenn der Haken im Maul des Fisches verrostet!Ohren spitzen und genau zuhören!(Hat meine Kindergärtnerin schon zu mir gesagt)|kopfkrat


----------



## Ollek (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Rotzbarsch schrieb:


> (Hat meine Kindergärtnerin schon zu mir gesagt)|kopfkrat










Dann geh dann mal schnell ins Bett,denn morgen musst du wieder pünktlich dort sein.


----------



## Nelson (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

lieber rotzbarsch,

nein wir spinnen nicht alle und wenn, dann nur am wasser. das nennt man dann spinnfischen oder "blinkern".
es geht nicht darum, dass er den haken drinne gelassen hat, sondern wie er es gemacht hat. der hunt hat volle pulle an der schnur gezeert um sie zum reizen zu bringen. stell dir jetzt mal vor du hast einen haken in der speiseröhre und jemand anders reizt ebenfalls kräftig an der schnur. ich glaube da kann sich ein jeder ausmalen was das für wunden gibt.
es gibt da so ne tolle erfindung die nennt sich schere. und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich diese erfindung auch schon auf den fünften kontinent durchgesetzt hat. 
wenn andere angler wie mat hayes und ich das können, dann wohl recht der "größte und bekannteste angler unserer zeit".

mfg


----------



## Ollek (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

|kopfkrat Nelson 

Bitte das ist ein Kind, das regeln die Eltern dann schon wenn er etwas grösser ist. Da musst du jetzt nicht erzieherisch werden 



Nelson schrieb:


> es gibt da so ne tolle erfindung die nennt sich schere. und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich diese erfindung auch schon auf den fünften kontinent durchgesetzt hat.



Da bin ich mir  noch nicht mal so sicher, denn wie ich in einer renomierten Fernsehsendung gesehen habe *Stiefeln die ihre Delinquenten* noch.


----------



## bolban (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich kenne diesen Rex überhaupt nicht, ich schau lieber den 
Kanal Chasse e Peche Frankreich.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Zu Fish n Fun:

Gestern Morgen kam eine Iwederholung da waren sie am Hamburger Hafen und da war das erste Mal jemend im Profi-Team den ich kenne.Und es war bis jetzt die einzige Folge, in der die Profis wie Profis angeln.


----------



## Pinn (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Die Sendungen mit Rex Hunt sind für TV-Zuschauer in Australien produziert worden. Dabei geht es in Australien genauso wie bei uns um möglichst hohe Zuschauerquoten, nach denen sich dann die Preise für die Werbespots in den Werbungsblöcken richten. Viele Zuschauer = hohe Einnahmen. Ob die Zuschauer Angler sind oder nicht, ist dabei vollkommen uninteressant!

Soviel zur wirtschaftlichen Sichtweise und Bewertung solcher Sendungen durch die Verantwortlichen bei den Sendern. Das soll übrigens in keiner Weise ein Vorwurf in irgendeine Richtung sein, sondern nur auf reale betriebswirtschaftliche Sachzwänge hinweisen.

DMAX besetzt die Nische Angelei, aber mit Sicherheit nicht nur im Hinblick auf fernsehschauende Angler. Diese Gruppe wäre viel zu klein, weil Angler lieber angeln als vor der Glotze zu hängen. 

Sendungenn mit Rex Hunt und Auwa habe ich oft verpasst, weil ich beim Angeln war. Darüber ärgere ich mich nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Münzi09 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

das ist alles noch sehr sehr harmlos wenn mann betrachtet was jede Sekunde in China/Südkorea passiert.da werden Hunde bei lebendigem Leib abgezogen zum Teil lebendig flambiert.Die meinen das durch das Adrenalin das Fleisch zarter wird.
Ich finde so etwas total pervers und boykotiere seit Jahren schon jeglicher Asia Kontakt,weder das Essen ,noch das Land.Die kennen weder Menschenrechte noch Tierschutz.Diese Monster fressen und quälen einfach alles!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Münzi09 schrieb:


> das ist alles noch sehr sehr harmlos wenn mann betrachtet was jede Sekunde in China/Südkorea passiert.da werden Hunde bei lebendigem Leib abgezogen zum Teil lebendig flambiert.Die meinen das durch das Adrenalin das Fleisch zarter wird.
> Ich finde so etwas total pervers und boykotiere seit Jahren schon jeglicher Asia Kontakt,weder das Essen ,noch das Land.Die kennen weder Menschenrechte noch Tierschutz.Diese Monster fressen und quälen einfach alles!!


 

kommt ja immer drauf an. esse auch pferd weil es zum schlachter kam da zu alt oder verletzt


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich mag rex hunt auch nicht! und iese anderen beiden witzfiguren paul ound keine ahnung wie der andre heist auch nicht die fassen fische mit trockenden handschuhen an! was ist das??   

Was ich mir gerne angucke ist mit cyril.... um die welt fish und fun und angeln mit matthays MAtt hays ist der beste^^


----------



## Räuberspinner (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Andere Länder, andere Sitten.....
Der Umgang mit den Fischen stört mich in dieser Sendung auch.
AAAAAber.....Wer von uns würde einem Stachelrochen mühevoll einen Haken aus der Schnute fummeln um dann den Weg des Crocodile Hunters zu gehen?

Und es sind nicht nur die Australier. 
Das hier ist meines Wissens ein Canadier.

C&R Freunde und sanfte Gemüter besser nicht anschauen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcWyGrV0qao&feature=related

Da möchte ich kein Hecht sein. Ehrlich nicht.


----------



## maesox (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Wie schn gesagt wird woanders noch wesentlich grober mit Fischen umgegangen.

Wenn ich diesen Rex Hunt mit seiner total übertriebenen Selbstdarstellerei nur sehe, bekomme ich übelste Pusteln!!! 

Den Amis usw gefällt das eben und wir müssens ja nicht anschauen...#c


----------



## Toni1993 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich kann diesen Rex auch nicht ab! Ich gucke eigentlich jeden sammstag Die Angelshows, welch auf dmax laufen.
Aber Rex Hunt- Der Perfekte Köder am aller wenigsten ...
 Ich finde es zimlich schade, dass Fish n Fun nicht mehr lauft !!!


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

was mann sich noch sehr schön angucken kann sind die dvd´s von fish&fang und raubfisch


----------



## BigEarn (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Münzi09 schrieb:


> das ist alles noch sehr sehr harmlos wenn mann betrachtet was jede Sekunde in China/Südkorea passiert.da werden Hunde bei lebendigem Leib abgezogen zum Teil lebendig flambiert.Die meinen das durch das Adrenalin das Fleisch zarter wird.
> Ich finde so etwas total pervers und boykotiere seit Jahren schon jeglicher Asia Kontakt,weder das Essen ,noch das Land.Die kennen weder Menschenrechte noch Tierschutz.Diese Monster fressen und quälen einfach alles!!



Kann es sein, dass Du noch nie aus deinem Dorf raus warst und deine Meinung auf RTL Exklusiv und ähnlich anspruchsvollen Sendungen beruht? Wirklich unglaublich, wie man in deinem Alter solche Urteile fällt, ohne auch nur die geringste Ahnung von anderen Kulturen zu haben. :v
Was meinst Du, was der Inder über Dich denken könnte, wenn Du seine heilige Kuh zum Fussballnachmittag auf den Grill schmeißt oder der Japaner, wenn Du Deinem Vater öffentlich Widerworte gibst? Wenn er genauso ignorant ist wie Du, wird seine Meinung von Dir nicht viel höher ausfallen.


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

sooooo ich hab mir ein paar seiten des tröts durchgelesen und möchte dazu auch noch was sagen 

meine meinung: ok, er geht für deutsche verhältnisse rabiat mit fischen um. ich denke auch das ich mich anders verhalten würde, aber er ist deswegen kein schlechter mensch  desweiteren kann ich nicht sagen ob ich mich anders verhalten würde, wenn ich wie er aufgewachsen wäre.

erstmal zu den ganzen moralaposteln:
moralisch-ethische grundsätze sind stark ich sag mal "modeabhängig" und zeugen von einer gewissen dekadenz die die westlichen länder sich nunmal nicht wegreden können. deutschland ist in dieser hinsicht auchnoch recht weit vorne, wenn nicht führend.
des weiteren sind sie stark geschichtsabhängig.
vor 40 jahren wären die wenigsten auf die idee gekommen zu sagen "lebende köderfische sind tierquälerei und ich werde die nicht benutzen", aber seit dies gesetz ist und tierschutz in deutschland einen höheren stellenwert bekommen hat ist die mehrheit dazu übergegangen das fischen mit dem lebendköfi als tabu zu betrachten. 
aber keiner kann ernsthaft behaupten, dass die menschen damals unmoralischer oder unethische gewesen sind. 
genausowenig kann man diese moralisch-ethischen grundsätze aus diesen gründen auf andere länder übertragen.

die beispiele mit den schlachtungsmethoden in anderen ländern sind ebenso mist. da spielen jahrtausende an traditionen rein und man MUSS diesen menschen die chance geben ihre eigenen moralischen vorstellungen zu bilden. und diese müssen dann keineswegs mit unseren übereinstimmen!

warum essen wir deutschen kein rohes schweinefleisch, rinderfleisch und fisch? doch nicht weils grundsätzlich "eklig" ist, sondern aus dem gleichen grund aus dem muslime kein schweinefleisch essen: weils zu einer gewissen zeit gefährlich war (trichinen), und nun in unsere tradition übergegangen ist. trotzdem gehen wir in andere länder und sagen "boah wie eklig!".
nun sind durch mode, die tierschützerlobby, unsere "natur entfremdete" gesellschaft, populistische personifizierende fernsehsendungen und dergleichen einige in unsere breitengraden "allgemein gebräuchliche" grundsätze zum umgang mit fischen festgelegt worden, das heißt aber nicht, dass diese in anderen gebieten gleich sein müssen!

die egoistische weltsicht vieler mitbürger find ich schon recht befremdlich. ich denke 90% der leute die hier so rumheulen würden, wenn sie erstmal 2-3 jahre in betreffenden ländern gelebt haben, sich an deren moral und ethikvorstellungen adaptieren und dann auch wieder lebendköfi, ausbluten und totzappeln praktizieren.

und dann die vergleiche mit menschenrechtsverlätzungen. man muss schon klar unterscheiden worum es sich handelt. man kann nicht dreirad und laster vergleichen nur weil beides fahren kann, oder nen falschparker mit nem mörder.
dieses relationsvermögen fehlt manchen leuten anscheinend vollkommen.

zum schluss:
ich finds vollkommen ok wenn man sagt: so wie dieser rex mit den fischen umgeht würd ich das nicht machen, da ich denke dass diese schäden davontragen. aber was man hier zum teil hört wie "so ein ***** der tierquäler, sollte man direkt selbst so behandeln, etc pp" finde ich unter aller sau.

grüße, david


----------



## BigEarn (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

|good:|good:|good: Dankeschön!


----------



## daci7 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

hehe, meine freundin stand grad hinter mir und meinte nach dem durchlesen nur trocken:
"ich geh doch als fußballer auch nicht zu nem volleyballspiel und schrei dauernd 'HAND, DAS WAR HAND!'"


----------



## gründler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

......


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



> hehe, meine freundin stand grad hinter mir und meinte nach dem durchlesen nur trocken:
> "ich geh doch als fußballer auch nicht zu nem volleyballspiel und schrei dauernd 'HAND, DAS WAR HAND!'"


:m:m:m:m


----------



## Dirty Old Man (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

was für ein gut menschen bla bla trööt.


----------



## Räuberspinner (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@*Münzi09

Da geb ich Dir mal nen Tip.
Stell Dich mal im Hochsommer an einen großen Schlachthof und schau Dir an was das aus Spanien, Italien ect ankommt.
Spätestens nach der dritten toten und bereits steifen Kuh, die mit dem Gabelstapler vom Hänger gezogen wird, und in den Müllcontainer fliegt, wärend die Überlebenden, über die Toten,  in Richtung Hinrichtung taumeln, wärend aus allen Ritzen des Hänger Pisse und Sch....  tropfen, verlierst Du den Glauben daran dass die Europäer auch nur einen Scheißdreck besser sind als irgendwer sonst.

Ich bin kein Vegetarier. Ich liebe Fleisch. Ein Rostbraten ist was herrliches. Und wenn es mal kein Fleisch mehr gibt, dann ess ich Vegetarier. Aber ich habe 4 Jahre in einer Firma gearbeitet die genau gegenüber eines Schlachthofes lag. Alter, was man da sieht, riecht und hört (Hast Du mal ne Kuh um ihr Leben schreien hören???) kann man sich garnicht vorstellen wenn das Schnitzel im Aldi in der Truhe liegt.
Und dank der EU verdienen die Leute auch noch, wenn sie die Viecher tausende Kilometer über die Autobahnen kutschieren.
Stichwort Subvention.
Tolle Sache, so ne EU.
*


----------



## chivas (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Also- einfach nur 2 verschiedene Meinungslager- fraglich ist nur, wer hier versucht, wen zu "bekehren".
> 
> Lest Euch das Geschriebene mal durch: es lamentieren *BEIDE* Lager .



das bringt das bisher geschriebene wohl am besten auf den punkt. nur - WAS INTERESSIERT DAS DIE GEQÄULTE KREATUR, wer die besseren argumente hat???

um auf den vergleich mit dem falschparker und dem mörder zurück zu kommen - es ist doch wohl völlig klar, ob in einem notorischen tierquäler oder einem (meinetwegen auch notorischen) falschparker das höhere potential für einen mord vorhanden ist...

selbstverständlich spielt es dabei keine rolle, ob ein wal bestalisch abgeschlachtet wird, 50 hühner in einem schuhschachtelgroßen käfig gehalten werden oder wilde tiere zu unsrer belustigung in trostlosen beton"anlagen" getier"pflegt" werden.

dass es tatsächlich menschen geben kann, die soetwas -womit auch immer- sogar noch lauthals verteidigen, macht mich einfach nur endlos traurig.

es gibt auch religionen, für die die blutrache eine heilige pflicht ist. und völker, die ihre frauen beschneiden. nur mal angenommen, die würden genau das "bei uns" machen - würden wir darüber wirklich diskutieren????

es gibt einfach ethische grundsätze, die nicht wegzudiskutieren sind - unabhängig von region, geschichte und tradition!!!

ein absichtlich tierquälerisches verhalten, das für den nahrungserwerb nicht zwingend notwendig ist, ist einfach zu verurteilen. punkt.

@vorposter: ja, leider ist das wohl so. aber das läßt sich ja so herrlich als argument hernehmen, um anderes zu tolerieren??? wenn "wir" unsere kühe so behandeln, dann "dürfen" doch andere auch fische quälen. und wenn die das "dürfen", dann kann ich das doch auch mit meinem nachbarn... oder seiner tochter???!!!!!

hätt ich den thread doch bloß überlesen


----------



## Räuberspinner (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Sorry wenn Du das in den falschen Hals gekriegt hast.
Es ging nicht um Rechtfertigung dessen was geschieht, sondern darum, dass niemand, irgendwelcher ethnischen Herkunft, mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen sollte, denn gut macht es keiner.
Wir nicht, die Japaner und Chinesen ebensowenig, genauso wie sonst irgendwer.
Abschaffung solcher Umstände wäre dringend geboten, scheitert aber an religiösem Glauben, Tradition oder schlichtweg der Kohle wegen.
Aber auch wir Euroäer sollten nicht über andere Urteilen, denn Dreck haben wir selbst genug am Stecken, nur sehen wir es nicht. Oder wollen es bei uns nicht sehen. Über andere richtet es sich leichter.


----------



## chivas (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich hab dich schon richtig verstanden - nicht, dass du was  falsch verstehst ^^

du hast völlig recht. prinzipiell. aber erstens ist es mehr als traurig, dass es so ist und zweitens - wenn keiner über andere urteilen würde, dann würde das eben wirklich keiner tun. und das wäre sicher auch nicht wirklich richtig.

wenn wir uns über andere "aufregen", führt das ja vielleicht dazu, dass wir dadurch auch unsere eigenen fehler erkennen und einstellen ;+


----------



## Räuberspinner (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Klar. Ein lebendes und aktives Thema kann was ändern.
Dinge die totgeschwiegen werden ändern sich auch nicht.

Ich kann nur diese " Wir sind die besten, die Guten, die die es richtig machen, die die euch den Frieden bringen und euch Kultur lehren" Mentalität in den etablierten Führungsländern nicht leiden, die dann auch noch versuchen anderen Dinge beizubringen die sie selbst nicht beherrschen.

So ein Massai zum Beispiel schächtet sein Rind.
DIESE SCHWEINE!!!!! schreien da schon die ersten....
Aber: die trinken das Blut und verwenden es NÜTZLICH.
Da wird nichts weggeworfen.
Bei uns wird das Blut abends mit Trinkwasser in den Gulli gespült.
Wieviele, ihrer kostbaren, Rinder schlachten die pro Jahr für den ganzen Stamm?
Wieviel Fleisch essen wir, ohne es zu würdigen was wir gerade essen?
Bei denen ist das ein Riesenfest, eine Zeremonie und ein Ereigniss. Die kennen ihre Tiere von kleinauf.
Bei uns sind es 4,99 Euro pro Kilo in Kunststoffolie und davon wird noch ein drittel weggeworfen weil man es nichtmehr mag.

Manchmal lohnt es sich den Focus auf die Dinge etwas zu verändern und Dinge etwas in relation zu setzen.

Oder anderst, auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache.
Wer ist besser?
Der Afrikaner der den ganzen Tag angelt, endlich einen Fisch fängt, diesen aber nicht waidgerecht tötet, aber damit seine Familie ernährt?
Oder der Wohlstandsangler der mit Blechpeitsche und Stella Fische fängt, diese aber waidgerecht zurücksetzt, da er keine Fische mag und nur angelt weil ihm sonst langweilig wäre?


----------



## gründler (3. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

......


----------



## Ollek (4. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



gründler schrieb:


> Wer macht die Preise kaputt wer?????????????????
> Wer macht das ganze System kaputt???????
> 
> 
> ...



Gründler ich seh das ein wenig anders, gabs auch eine Reportage darüber was meine Meinung bestätigt .

Nicht unbedingt der Endverbraucher schreit ständig nach billig sondern die Hersteller und die dadurch gegebene Konkurenz haun sich oftmals selber die Preise kaputt weil sie wissen der Endverbraucher geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes nämlich Billig.  

Der Endverbraucher ist sich oft nicht im klaren warum das eine billig ist und das andere teuer. viele müssen aber aus der Wirtschaftlichen Situation (für die auch der ENdverbraucher keine Schuld hat) das günstigere Angebot anehmen.

Auch Endverbraucher würden sicherlich nicht freiwillig und im klaren darüber Gammefleisch oder Fleisch aus unakzepablen Haltungsbedingungen kaufen.  Allein ihnen fehlt das Verständnis dafür, da haben aber andere Schuld als die die Endverbrauchen müssen.

GRuss


----------



## kaizr (4. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Jeder ist doch immer bemüht den geringsten Preis für seine Ware zu bezahlen. Das liegt wohl in der Natur des Menschen.

Ein Tier sollte fachgerecht getötet werden mit dem geringsten Leidensweg. Aber man darf auch nicht die ganzen religionen vergessen bei denen es nun einmal Rituale gibt, die muss man auch respektieren.

Du kannst nicht die Welt verändern sondern nur Dich selbst. Wenn wir das schonmal "richtig" machen sind es einige weniger die es "verkehrt" machen.

Ich für meinen Teil betreibe auch überwiegend C&R aber natürlich nehme ich auch einen Fisch mit wenn ich apetit darauf habe. Aber die meisten angeln aus Spaß und selbst das ist für viele nicht "normal" und entspricht schon einem gewissen Maße an Gewalt.

Also nich rumflamen sondern besser mache #h


----------



## schrauber78 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Nur mal so am Rande...

Was hat der Thread noch mit Rauffischangeln zu tun?

Kann er nicht in das Laberforum verschoben werden?


----------



## Münzi09 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich habe warscheinlich wesentlich mher Ahnung von Kulturen wie du,da ich mir immer erst ein Bild mache und informiere und dann mich dazu äußere.Ob du weißt von was gesprochen wird bezweifle ich sehr.Warscheinlich hast du dir schon einen Pelz bestellt und bist im Peta Club#d




BigEarn schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du noch nie aus deinem Dorf raus warst und deine Meinung auf RTL Exklusiv und ähnlich anspruchsvollen Sendungen beruht? Wirklich unglaublich, wie man in deinem Alter solche Urteile fällt, ohne auch nur die geringste Ahnung von anderen Kulturen zu haben. :v
> Was meinst Du, was der Inder über Dich denken könnte, wenn Du seine heilige Kuh zum Fussballnachmittag auf den Grill schmeißt oder der Japaner, wenn Du Deinem Vater öffentlich Widerworte gibst? Wenn er genauso ignorant ist wie Du, wird seine Meinung von Dir nicht viel höher ausfallen.


----------



## Münzi09 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich war übrigens schon in Südkorea,China,Vietnam.

Jeder hat das Recht auf seine einene Meihnung!




Münzi09 schrieb:


> ich habe warscheinlich wesentlich mher Ahnung von Kulturen wie du,da ich mir immer erst ein Bild mache und informiere und dann mich dazu äußere.Ob du weißt von was gesprochen wird bezweifle ich sehr.Warscheinlich hast du dir schon einen Pelz bestellt und bist im Peta Club#d


----------



## Ollek (8. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Also hab heute morgen mal ne Folge gesehn, eigentlich recht nett...|rolleyes

Gruss


----------



## FangeNichts5 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ollek schrieb:


> Also hab heute morgen mal ne Folge gesehn, eigentlich recht nett...|rolleyes
> 
> Gruss


 
Den Typen ansich find ich auch ganz nett, allerdings fand ich es etwas fies wie er die Fische (am Strand) behandelt hat. 

MFG FangeNichts5


----------



## BigEarn (8. November 2009)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Münzi09 schrieb:


> ich war übrigens schon in Südkorea,China,Vietnam.




Ist das alles? Na ja, bist ja noch jung, da kannste noch n bisschen reisen und was lernen. Evtl. solltest Du bei den nächsten Trips dann auch versuchen etwas tiefer in die Kulturen einzudringen, Dich mit ihrem Hintergrund zu beschäftigen und sie zu verstehen, anstatt sie zu bewerten indem Du Deine westliche Kultur, Normen und Wertvorstellungen auf sie projezierst. Denn wenn Du meinst, dass Du Dir dadurch objektiv eine Meinung bildest und Dich schon informierst, läufst Du mit größeren Scheuklappen durch die Gegend, als Du realisierst.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hi,
meine Freundin bekommts gerade wieder an den Nerven wenn sie den Typ sieht.
Unmöglich wie der mit Den Fischen umgeht , die Härte war das er eben einen lebenden Hornhecht entschuppt hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## GuidoOo (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meine Freundin bekommts gerade wieder an den Nerven wenn sie den Typ sieht.
> Unmöglich wie der mit Den Fischen umgeht , die Härte war das er eben einen lebenden Hornhecht entschuppt hat.
> Gruß Udo



Habs auch gesehen:v


----------



## ProfieAngler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Was labbert ihr hier??
Ich nehm die fische auch lebendig aus!
Ich Kill die nie lass die an land rumzappeln!
Ich hacke denen auch die Köppe ab un so!
na und!


----------



## bobbl (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Versuchst du, lustig zu sein?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Laß stecken,Junge!


----------



## Moe (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen,das Fische in Australien nicht den Stellenwert wie in Deutschland genießen. Bereits die kleinen Kinder behandeln die gefangen Fische respektlos und einfach nur grausam, wenn man UNSERE MAßSTÄBE ansetzt.
Da hinten gibts abere andere Maßstäbe, die wir nicht nachvollziehen können.....


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Moe schrieb:


> UNSERE MAßSTÄBE


 
Und natürlich sind UNSERE MAßSTÄBE das Maß aller Dinge, gell...?


----------



## Sterni01 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind UNSERE MAßSTÄBE das Maß aller Dinge, gell...?



Der war gut !
Wir Deutschen denken WIR sind es, nach denen sich alles drehen MUSS !!!
:g:g:g


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



ProfieAngler schrieb:


> Was labbert ihr hier??
> Ich nehm die fische auch lebendig aus!
> Ich Kill die nie lass die an land rumzappeln!
> Ich hacke denen auch die Köppe ab un so!
> na und!



wenn das lustig sein sollte dann muß ich leider sagen|peinlich
falls du das wirklich so meinst hoffe ich das du als fisch wiedergeboren wirst..... #h


----------



## Udo561 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen denken WIR sind es, nach denen sich alles drehen MUSS !!!
> :g:g:g



Hi,
 das nicht unbedingt , aber meine Freundin sagt immer , wenn Kerle schon so mit Tieren( Fischen ) umgehen möchte sie nicht wissen wie diese Herrn ihre Frauen behandeln.
 Gruß Udo


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Der war gut !
> Wir Deutschen denken WIR sind es, nach denen sich alles drehen MUSS !!!
> :g:g:g


 

Das ist der Grund warum uns die meisten auch belächeln!


----------



## Dart (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Der war gut !
> Wir Deutschen *denken* WIR sind es, nach denen sich alles drehen MUSS !!!
> :g:g:g


Völlig falsch!!!|supergri
Wir Deutschen *wissen* WIR sind es, nach denen sich alles drehen MUSS 
Und selbst, wenn wir nicht viel wissen, ist es sicher das wir alles besser wissen als jeder andere.


----------



## Moe (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind UNSERE MAßSTÄBE das Maß aller Dinge, gell...?



Nein, auf keinen Fall. Ich hoffe mein Post ist nicht falsch rübergekommen, ich wollte nur mal zum Nachdenken anregen,das es in anderen Ländern andere Sitten gibt!


----------



## Barsch-Guru (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich spare mir mein posting mit einem Verweis auf Dart´s posting. Das sagt alles!


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Dart schrieb:


> Völlig falsch!!!|supergri
> Wir Deutschen *wissen* WIR sind es, nach denen sich alles drehen MUSS
> Und selbst, wenn wir nicht viel wissen, ist es sicher das wir alles besser wissen als jeder andere.


 
Da kann ich Dir nur recht geben ...
Untereinander aber noch viel mehr, siehe z.B. hier im AB


----------



## feedermeister (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Das vieleicht nicht aber wen es so üblich ist......... und finde es aufjedenfall besser als minutenlang mit ner zange da rumzumachen.
> Abreisen und schwimmenlassen schneller gehts nicht, jetzt nur noch das rumknutschen und ewig in die kamera gehalte seinlassen, und den ist alles Top.
> 
> Aber jedesmal so ein teater und trotzdem kuckt es jeder...




geb dir recht 
trotzdem sollte mann probieren den haken zu lösen


----------



## feedermeister (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



ProfieAngler schrieb:


> Was labbert ihr hier??
> Ich nehm die fische auch lebendig aus!
> Ich Kill die nie lass die an land rumzappeln!
> Ich hacke denen auch die Köppe ab un so!
> na und!



sei doch bitte einfach still


----------



## Bassey (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



ProfieAngler schrieb:


> Was labbert ihr hier??
> Ich nehm die fische auch lebendig aus!
> Ich Kill die nie lass die an land rumzappeln!
> Ich hacke denen auch die Köppe ab un so!
> na und!



Allein für das sinnlose hochholen des toten Freds sollte man auch dich lebendig häuten :m:m:m


----------



## feedermeister (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



daci7 schrieb:


> sooooo ich hab mir ein paar seiten des tröts durchgelesen und möchte dazu auch noch was sagen
> 
> meine meinung: ok, er geht für deutsche verhältnisse rabiat mit fischen um. ich denke auch das ich mich anders verhalten würde, aber er ist deswegen kein schlechter mensch  desweiteren kann ich nicht sagen ob ich mich anders verhalten würde, wenn ich wie er aufgewachsen wäre.
> 
> ...


finde dass mit den hunden trotzdem nich in ordnung:v


----------



## gründler (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

.......


----------



## bobbl (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Pfff, wenn ich sowas lese.
Wo bitte findet denn die tägliche Schlacht Angler vs. Peta statt?
Die PETA findet eben, dass Angeln Tierquälerei ist. Gut, ich nicht. Muss ich mich jetzt mit jedem Trottel soliedarisch zeigen, der meiner Meinung ist? Nein.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

wie gehst du denn ab ??? boah




Bassey schrieb:


> Allein für das sinnlose hochholen des toten Freds sollte man auch dich lebendig häuten :m:m:m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ähm...ich glaub des warn joke  interpretieren will gelernt sein  leise sein wenn man nich weis wies gemeint is


----------



## fishingexpert87 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ach na klar warsn  joke aber nen ekelhafter....leise bin ich dann wenn ich das will




fabi123 schrieb:


> ähm...ich glaub des warn joke  interpretieren will gelernt sein  leise sein wenn man nich weis wies gemeint is


----------



## Nolfravel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> ach na klar warsn joke aber nen ekelhafter....leise bin ich dann wenn ich das will


 
Manchmal denke ich, dass du dich eigentlich nur aufregen WILLST.
Das hier ist ein Forum, in dem man auch mal mit nem Scherz leben können sollte.
Nehm doch nicht immer alles so bitter ermst und lass bitte das Schreiben, unnötiger Beiträge.
Das nervt.

@Sven(war doch dein Name, oder?): Ich fand den gut


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> wie ich mich aufrege ohh...#q´
> 
> also manchmal frag ich mich echt


 
Kannst du mal ganze Sätze schreiben, und mir sagen, was du jetzt möchtest?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Palerado (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich libe die Doppelmoral von uns Deutschen.
Einen Fisch 30 Sekunden zu lange an der Luft lassen als unbedingt nötig ist ganz ganz grausam und verwerflich.

Da esse ich lieber das Schnitzel welches vorher als Schwein tagelang durch Europa kutschiert wurde ...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

ich hab schon mindestens 5 threads gelesen wo du dich aufgeregt hat  in mindestens 4 davon wars unnötig...naja ich bin mal still  kein bock verwahnung zu kassieren wegen sowas lächerlichem


----------



## Nolfravel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Edit:
Da sein Posting gelöscht wurde, hat es sich erledigt.


JP


----------



## stichling-hunter (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, dass du dich eigentlich nur aufregen WILLST.


Und Du bist jetzt die Forumspolizei? |kopfkrat
Ist nun immerhin nicht das erste mal dass Du dich selbst über andere aufregst... aber wenigstens verschleierst Du es unter dem Vorwand des Ordnungsappells  |rolleyes


.


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Habt Ihr alle noch vereiste Gewässer?
Kommt an die Ostsee, das Eis ist weg und die ersten Meerforellen werden gefangen.
Vielleicht hilft das beim Abbau der Stresshormone 

Schleswig Holstein erkennt übrigens die Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer an, den Fischen steht also nix im Wege


----------



## Koalano1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Er hat das gemacht und der andere das|uhoh:
Oh, manoman...

Aber der Spruch mit dem Häuten hat mich zum Schmunzeln gebracht#6


----------



## Bassey (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> wie gehst du denn ab ??? boah



Ich? |kopfkrat
Hmmm... Also meine Freundin sagte mir vor gerade einer halben Stunde wie ein Tier... :m

Ansonsten; Muss ja nicht lebendig gehäutet sein... Kastrieren geht auch oder auf gut hessisch:
Weisste was mer mit so em Kerl mache müsst'?! Her den müsst mer an de Haarn in de Keller schleife, de Kopp in die Werkbank eispanne und dann mim Hammer so lang auf de Kopp schlache bis er zur besinnung kommt!!!
Viel zu harmlos viel zu harmlos!!!
Dem müsst' mer die Klamodde vom Leib reise 
abber nur midde Beiszang her 
die Klamodde runnerreise dann auf den Zaun mit dene spitze Pfähle gelescht unn mit Stacheldraht ausgepeitscht bis ihm die Haut vom Körbber fällt !!!
Viel zu haaaammlos  !!!!
Sein Sack müsst mer uff de Küschedisch nachele! 
Viel zu harmlos!!! 
Isch würd em die lange Fonduestäbsche dursch die Ohrn stesche dann die Zung raus reise mit em Kopp auf die Straß knalle und dann müsst er mit seim Labbe die ganze Straß ufflegge bis er an seiner Kotze erstickt 
rischdisch genau das sollt ma mit jemand mache der eifach so en aale Fred wieder ausm Forum ausgräbt!!!
Aber mindestens selbst des is noch viel zu harmlos


:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich? |kopfkrat
> Hmmm... Also meine Freundin sagte mir vor gerade einer halben Stunde wie ein Tier... :m
> 
> Ansonsten; Muss ja nicht lebendig gehäutet sein... Kastrieren geht auch oder auf gut hessisch:
> ...


 
Hätte ich nicht gedacht,das ich nach dem Spiel unserer Nati noch Lachen kann.  
|good:


----------



## Macusnham (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

moin zusammen!

wie es schon gesagt wurde erstmal vor der eigenen Tür kehren.
Letztes Jahr war ich auf ner Makrelenkuttertour, Kutter vollbesetzt und ratet mal wieviele der 35 Angler die Makrelen, betäubt und getötet haben?
na wer kommt drauf?
Es waren auser meiner Frau und mir drei oder vier, so da liegen die Fische also in der Kiste und bis zum nächsten Platzwechsel zappeln sie ja dann auch nichtmehr....
Meinen Relingsnachbarn drauf angesprochen, da mußte ich schon aufpassen, dass ich nix auf die Nase bekomme.#q Man könnte ja 3 bis 5 Fische weniger fangen...

Das Fische "stranden" ist beim Brandungsangeln soweit ich weiß auch bei uns normal, und so ein Fisch kann auch ein bißchen was ab...
Auch das "nichtschonende" Zurücksetzen was bemängelt wurde sehe ich nicht so eng, wenn man mal Fische beim jagen/laichen beobachtet hat, sieht man das es da auch nicht grade zimperlich zugeht.
Auch wenn ein Fisch mal nen halben Meter oder Meter Freiflug macht, ist er so robust gebaut das ohne probleme zu überstehen.
Ich setzte zwar auch so schonend wie möglich zurück, aber wie gesagt der Fisch übersteht es auch anders.

gruß Marcus


----------



## Jol (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Sie fischen aber mit leicht rostenen hacken die dem fisch nichts ausmachen weil sie nach ein paar tagen verrotten, so wie bei hei wetkämpfen da ist es auch üblich die hacken einfach abzuschneiden!!!Wird auch des öfteren bei rex hunt erwähnt!!!
> 
> Also macht euch nicht so einen kopf darüber, das passt schon alles, is immerhin besser als minutenlang mit ner zange im mauel des fisches rumzuwrangen!!
> 
> Lg Henryhst


 
Das kann ich nur so bestätigen. Das wird des öfteren erwähnt und von den Haken bleibt nach 2-3 Tagen aufgrund der hohen Salzkonzentration im Meer nichts mehr übrig. Das es nicht die feine englische ist, stimmt schon, aber es ist besser als mit dem Fisch minuten lang herum zu hantieren. Auch wenn es erstmal komisch aussieht, die Fische kommen damit klar.

Marcel


----------



## Fanne (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

dieser rex hunt erzählt auch oft in seinen sendungen das man verschiedene fischarten nicht sanft zurück setzen soll ! mann soll diese ruhig in die luft werfen damit es schön plätschert....


warum ds so ist , ist mir aber unbegreiflich ...

davon abgesehen mag ich diesen mann seine angelart nicht wirklich.

aber machen wir uns nix vor, den fisch zum spass zu drillen wo man weiss er geht eh zurück ist schon quälerei ...

jeder tut dies auf gewisse weise .

brauchen wir nicht drüber diskutieren .


beste grüsse


----------



## Janbr (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Nur eine Frage, wer von euch glaubt das alle Fische, die mit dem Schleppnetz gefangen werden, anschliessend erst betaeubt und dann vorschriftmaessig per Kiemenschnitt getoetet werden????

Nein, die ersticken klaeglich, nachdem sie stundenlang im Stert zusammengedrueckt wurden.

Regt Ihr euch darueber auch auf oder denkt Ihr drueber nach wenn Ihr euch das Paeckchen Fischstaebchen beim Aldi fuer 1,99 holt???

Meint Ihr man kann Fleisch das Kilo fuer 2,99 aus artgerechter Tierhaltung verkaufen und auch noch was dran verdienen?

Klar das gute dran ist wenn man sein Fleisch im Supermarkt kauft, dann sieht man die Sauerei nicht, die vorher passiert ist.

Ich ess auch gerne Fleisch, aber ich erzaehl auch nichts vom Umgang mit der Kreatur.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Janbr schrieb:


> Regt Ihr euch darueber auch auf oder denkt Ihr drueber nach wenn Ihr euch das Paeckchen Fischstaebchen beim Aldi fuer 1,99 holt???



Hi,
sorry, aber wenn andere Menschen verantwortungslos mit Fischen umgehen muss ich dies nicht auch machen.
Ich kann immer noch selber entscheiden wie ich mit den Fischen umgehe .
Aber ist ja so einfach , die anderen gehen verantwortungslos mit Fischen um dann mach ich es auch #q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Aber ist ja so einfach , die anderen gehen verantwortungslos mit Fischen um dann mach ich es auch #q
> Gruß Udo



Moin,

so siehts aus....leider.......ist doch beim Aal das selbe....."solange die Regierung nichts macht,werde ich weiter Aal fangen" Zitat Ende......was ich davon halte behalt ich lieber für mich......|gr:


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Es gibt wenige Dinge auf die ich als Deutscher in dieser heutigen Zeit stolz bin.
Dazu gehört besonders unsere Einstellung zum Tierschutz und Umgang mit denTieren. Was uns Angler betrifft haben wir in der Mehrzahl eine gesundes Verhalten zur Kreatur. Ein Lebewesen wird nichtmehr als lebloser Gegenstand wie ein Stein, oder ein Stück Holz betrachtet, wie noch vor zweihundert Jahren. Ausnahmen gibt es immer. Wenn wir Deutschen die lebende Kreatur mit Recht und Gesetz zu beschützen verstehen, so bin ich froh darüber und auch ein bischen stolz. Aber es gibt genug andere Mentalitäten und Staaten die diese Denkweisen nicht nachvollziehen können, warum auch immer. So haben wir doch das Recht zu sagen : "Seht her so gehen wir mit der Kreatur um, wir betäuben den zum Verbrauch bestimmten Fisch vor dem tödlichen Herzstich."
Daß diese Methode nach dem heutigen Wissensstand eine sehr schonende Tötungsart darstellt, sollte auch dem einfachsten Menschen, jedes Kulturkreises einleuchten. Und warum sollten wir unsere Vorgehensweisen der Welt als mögliche Alternative zu ihren Praktiken nicht aufzeigen oder vorleben. Deutsche rennen genug hinter anderen Nationen her und überhehmen deren Sitten und Gebräuche, ohne  nach Sinn oder Gehalt zu fragen. Wir kennen die Aussage:" Die neue Welle........ schwappt aus Amerika zu uns herüber." Und es ist selten was Gutes was die Amis schwappen lassen. Wir übernehmen oft ohne nachzudenken fremdes Kulturgut und Sprachgut, fügen es in unsere Gesellschaft ein und freuen uns darüber wie modern und weltoffen wir sind. Unsere eigenen gewachsenen und sich weiterbildenden Gesellschaftsstrukturen vernachlässigen wir. Liebe Forumsteilnehmer. Andere Länder andere Sitten. Es gibt aber einen guten Geschmack und den kennt jeder egal welchem Kulturkreis er angehört. Und warum sollen wir uns zurückhalten und dem Rest der Welt nicht zeigen wie anders mit der Natur umgegangen werden kann. Dem deutschen Michel steckt immer noch zu sehr die Vergangenheit im Hinterkopf. Die Überzahl hier im Forum hat keinen Krieg verloren,hat keinen Massenmord zu verantworten. Somit keine dunkle Vergangenheit. Unsere Politiker haben fast alle eine nachtfinstere Gegenwart,und diese Damen und Herren reden bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag von unserer Vergangenheit. Andere Nationen haben wohl keine Vergangenheit ? Siehe Kolonialzeit, Eroberung Amerikas u.s.w. In diesen Nationen wird der Jugend und den Bürgern nicht ständig vorgeplappert, daß ihre Vorväter Millionen von Menschen versklavt hatten. Oder daß durch die Schuld iher Vorfahren unzählige Indianer systematisch, mit genau der gleichen Präzision wie die deutsche Vernichtungsmaschinerie um ihr Dasein gebracht wurden. Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen. So denkt fast Niemand mehr. Gibt es aber Denk und Handelsweisen die unser Welt vielleicht verbessern helfen,sollten wir die verbreiten damit andere Mensch davon lernen können.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

@Graubarsch

Viel geschrieben und nix aber auch gar nix gesagt! Du beschwerst dich darüber das die Vergangenheit auf unseren Schultern lastet und willst anderen deine Ansicht von sogenanntem "Tierrecht" aufdrücken?!  

*"Unsere eigenen gewachsenen und sich weiterbildenden Gesellschaftsstrukturen" ...*

...ist meine Lieblingsstelle! Meinst du nicht vielleicht die degenrierte und verdrehte Ansicht unserer Gesellschaft, die meint sich mit allem auszukennen, alles zu wissen und andere immer als blöder darzustellen?

Kolonialzeit, Eroberung Amerikas, Vertreibung der Indianer, alles schlimme Ereignisse die die sogenannten Missionare aus "kulturell" "weiterentwickelten" und "modernen" Nationen herbeigeführt haben. 
Zwar im kleineren Sinne, aber auf genau die gleiche Stufe stellst du dich hier mit deinem Podest und meinst du wärst das Maß aller Dinge, und genau das bedeutet für mich "typisch" deutsch!

Gute Nacht!

Grüße Alex


----------



## Wheelinger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Es gibt keine wichtigeren Dinge, als den anderen Nationen zu erklären, wie man Fische waidgerecht tötet. #q

Genauso könnte unsere Regierung den Griechen mal erklären, wie man sauber wirtschaftet ...


----------



## Lenzibald (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Servus. Leute mir geht das Gutgetue langsam auf den Sack. Wer Angeln als Hobby oder Sport betreibt ist auch nicht besser als der Rex Hunt. Eine Karpfen schön Vorsichtig auf die Abhakmatte legen Fotografieren vieleicht noch das Klinikum auf die Einstichstelle vom Haken und schonendst wieder in Wasser zurück. Falls mal ne Brasse oder ein Rotauge Gefangen wird wirds abgehakt und wieder ins Wasser geworfen. Hab noch selten einen gesehen der ein Rotauge so vorsichtig wieder zurücksetzt. Lieber vor der eigenen Türe kehren. Ich sage ganz einfach wer gegen geltendes Gesetze verstößt indem er wo C&R verboten ist gezielt Großfische fängt und wieder freiläßt sollte sich ganz ruhig verhalten.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hallo Barsch-Guru. Franz-Joseph Strauß hat einmal gesagt: "Deutschland sitzt im Schlafwagen nach Moskau". Mit Deinem Kommentar beweist Du,daß Du im Schlafwagen nach Nirgendwo sitzt . Du hast aber auch garnichts verstanden. Penn weiter,eines Tages kommt wer,weckt Dich und sagt Dir was zu tun ist. Und übrigens ich will Niemanden was aufdrücken, sondern einfach nur ausdrücken,daß wir Deutsche das Recht haben Anderen Mentalitäten zu zeigen, wie wir mit Tieren umgehen. Ob sich Einer daran hält oder nicht ist seine Sache. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Wheelinger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Und übrigens ich will Niemanden was aufdrücken, sondern einfach nur ausdrücken,daß wir Deutsche das Recht haben Anderen Mentalitäten zu zeigen, wie wir mit Tieren umgehen.




Mentalitäten |kopfkrat

Wir haben gerade nicht per se das Recht, anderen mit unserer Meinung auf den Geist zu gehen. Dass wir es trotzdem tun, ist vielleicht aus unserer Sicht moralisch richtig, aber dennoch ist das erst mal nicht unser Recht.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Es gibt wenige Dinge auf die ich als Deutscher in dieser heutigen Zeit stolz bin.
> Deutsche rennen genug hinter anderen Nationen her und überhehmen deren Sitten und Gebräuche, ohne  nach Sinn oder Gehalt zu fragen. Dem deutschen Michel steckt immer noch zu sehr die Vergangenheit im Hinterkopf.



Hi,
sorry, aber was hat das jetzt mit Deutsch zu tun.#q
Der Deutsche , klasse . ich bezeichne mich aber nicht als "" der Deutsche "" 
Ich bin ein Mensch der frei entscheiden kann und möchte.
Einzig mein Gewissen und Verstand sagt mir wie *ich*  mit einem Fisch umgehe , ob und wie es andere machen ist deren Sache.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hallo Wheelinger.
Ob sich einer daran hält oder nicht ist seine Sache.
Verstehst Du was ich damit sagen will?
Ich wills Dir erklären.
Die Erklärung wie wir mit Tieren umgehen,kann akzeptiert und nachgemachtwerden,oder sie kann auch auf dem Müll landen. Gezwungen wird kein Mensch es so zu tun wie Wir. Es bleibt also jedem Erdenbürger seine Freiheit unangetastet, und kein besserwisserlicher Deutscher will irgend Jemand irgendwas vorschreiben oder aufpfropfen oder zumuten oder, oder .... Mensch wo leb ich hier.


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Es gibt wenige Dinge auf die ich als Deutscher in dieser heutigen Zeit stolz bin.
> Dazu gehört besonders unsere Einstellung zum Tierschutz und Umgang mit denTieren. Was uns Angler betrifft haben wir in der Mehrzahl eine gesundes Verhalten zur Kreatur. Ein Lebewesen wird nichtmehr als lebloser Gegenstand wie ein Stein, oder ein Stück Holz betrachtet, wie noch vor zweihundert Jahren. Ausnahmen gibt es immer. Wenn wir Deutschen die lebende Kreatur mit Recht und Gesetz zu beschützen verstehen, so bin ich froh darüber und auch ein bischen stolz. Aber es gibt genug andere Mentalitäten und Staaten die diese Denkweisen nicht nachvollziehen können, warum auch immer. So haben wir doch das Recht zu sagen : "Seht her so gehen wir mit der Kreatur um, wir betäuben den zum Verbrauch bestimmten Fisch vor dem tödlichen Herzstich."
> Daß diese Methode nach dem heutigen Wissensstand eine sehr schonende Tötungsart darstellt, sollte auch dem einfachsten Menschen, jedes Kulturkreises einleuchten. Und warum sollten wir unsere Vorgehensweisen der Welt als mögliche Alternative zu ihren Praktiken nicht aufzeigen oder vorleben. Deutsche rennen genug hinter anderen Nationen her und überhehmen deren Sitten und Gebräuche, ohne  nach Sinn oder Gehalt zu fragen. Wir kennen die Aussage:" Die neue Welle........ schwappt aus Amerika zu uns herüber." Und es ist selten was Gutes was die Amis schwappen lassen. Wir übernehmen oft ohne nachzudenken fremdes Kulturgut und Sprachgut, fügen es in unsere Gesellschaft ein und freuen uns darüber wie modern und weltoffen wir sind. Unsere eigenen gewachsenen und sich weiterbildenden Gesellschaftsstrukturen vernachlässigen wir. Liebe Forumsteilnehmer. Andere Länder andere Sitten. Es gibt aber einen guten Geschmack und den kennt jeder egal welchem Kulturkreis er angehört. Und warum sollen wir uns zurückhalten und dem Rest der Welt nicht zeigen wie anders mit der Natur umgegangen werden kann. Dem deutschen Michel steckt immer noch zu sehr die Vergangenheit im Hinterkopf. Die Überzahl hier im Forum hat keinen Krieg verloren,hat keinen Massenmord zu verantworten. Somit keine dunkle Vergangenheit. Unsere Politiker haben fast alle eine nachtfinstere Gegenwart,und diese Damen und Herren reden bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag von unserer Vergangenheit. Andere Nationen haben wohl keine Vergangenheit ? Siehe Kolonialzeit, Eroberung Amerikas u.s.w. In diesen Nationen wird der Jugend und den Bürgern nicht ständig vorgeplappert, daß ihre Vorväter Millionen von Menschen versklavt hatten. Oder daß durch die Schuld iher Vorfahren unzählige Indianer systematisch, mit genau der gleichen Präzision wie die deutsche Vernichtungsmaschinerie um ihr Dasein gebracht wurden. Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen. So denkt fast Niemand mehr. Gibt es aber Denk und Handelsweisen die unser Welt vielleicht verbessern helfen,sollten wir die verbreiten damit andere Mensch davon lernen können.




Toller Aufsatz...eine Nachfrage: Was haben die Indianer mit Rex Hunt zu tun?


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Es gab mal einen Indianer,der hieß Rex Hunt.
Genug gelabert und gezankt, der See ist eisfrei, die Sonne lacht vom Himmel, die Fische warten und mein Nachbarjunge ist ein lernwilliger kleiner angelbegeisterter Japaner, da wär ich doch blöd meine wertvolle Zeit mit den Produkten Euerer Hirnmassen zu verbringen. Petri Heil


----------



## Wheelinger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



> Hallo Wheelinger.
> Ob sich einer daran hält oder nicht ist seine Sache.
> Verstehst Du was ich damit sagen will?
> Ich wills Dir erklären.
> Die Erklärung wie wir mit Tieren umgehen,kann akzeptiert und nachgemachtwerden,oder sie kann auch auf dem Müll landen. Gezwungen wird kein Mensch es so zu tun wie Wir. Es bleibt also jedem Erdenbürger seine Freiheit unangetastet, und kein besserwisserlicher Deutscher will irgend Jemand irgendwas vorschreiben oder aufpfropfen oder zumuten oder, oder .... Mensch wo leb ich hier.



Ich weiß nicht wo Du lebst. Ich kann die Logdateien des Servers nicht einsehen. Aber ich sehe, dass Du nicht lesen, respektive Gelesenes verstehen kannst. Ich rede nicht vom Sinn oder Unsinn, anderen vermeintlich gute Dinge zu erklären, sondern davon, dass Du eben nicht das Recht hast, anderen zu sagen was Du davon hältst oder wie man es besser machen könnte. 

Du hast eben nicht das Recht, einem anderen Staat, Land, Mensch, Deine Meinung zu einem bestimmten Thema zu erklären ... es sei denn, er fragt Dich danach. Und das betrifft *Nationen-übergreifenden* Gedankenaustausch *wie *beim deutschen Bürger den *nationalen Gedankenaustausch*. 

Nur weil Du der Meinung bist, dass irgendetwas nicht o.k. ist oder zu verbessern wäre, darfst Du doch nicht denjenigen mit Deiner Meinung belästigen. Du kannst es natürlich machen, aber Du hast dennoch nicht das Recht, solange seine Handlung nicht gegen gültiges Recht verstößt, was bei anderen Ländern u. U. gerade nicht der Fall ist.

_Ausnahme:_ Wenn ein Bürger in Deutschland eine Telefonzelle demoliert, dann hast Du das Recht, weil er Unrechtes tut (im Sinne des Gesetzes) und Du darfst ihn nicht nur darauf hinweisen, dass er Quatsch macht, sondern auch festhalten und die Polizei rufen. Nicht darfst Du ihn dafür bestrafen.

Ist doch eigentlich ganz leicht und ändert auch nichts daran, dass Du moralisch vielleicht richtig liegst. Aber dadurch ergibt sich noch lange kein Anspruch für Dich.


----------



## F4M (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Rex Hunt kommt mir hier fast so vor wie dier BILD Zeitung, jeder findet sie ******* aber jeder liest sie.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Indianer,der hieß Rex Hunt.
> Genug gelabert und gezankt, der See ist eisfrei, die Sonne lacht vom Himmel, die Fische warten und mein Nachbarjunge ist ein lernwilliger kleiner angelbegeisterter Japaner, da wär ich doch blöd meine wertvolle Zeit mit den Produkten Euerer Hirnmassen zu verbringen. Petri Heil


 

Riesen Kino, fängt hier an Müll zu schreiben, von der ganzen nichtssagen Polemik mal zu schweigen und verlässt beleidigt, und was viel schwerer wiegt, auch noch beleidigend das Feld. Toller Typ...


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Tag Wheelinger.                                                                              Du hast eben nicht das Recht, einem anderen Staat, Land, Mensch, Deine Meinung zu einem bestimmten Thema zu erklären ... es sei denn, er fragt Dich danach.                                                                                     -So Deine Aussage-                                                                        Ich habe Dich nicht nach Deiner Meinung gefragt, aber Du belästigst mich damit.Danke, ich geh jetzt angeln.


----------



## oolfxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Zudem, wenn der Haken zu tief sitzt, dann ist es die beste Methode das Vorfach so tief wie möglich zu kappen und den Haken im Fisch zu lassen.
> 
> Untersuchungen haben ergeben, dass über 90 % der Fische überlebten und sich das Metall, selbst bei salzwasserfesten Haken, innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit auflöst.



*Diese Studien möchte ich aber bitte mal sehen!* |krach:  |kopfkrat

Ich finde es naiv zu glauben, ein Fisch würde einfach so mal nen Drilling "verdauen"|bigeyes 

90% der Fische mit Drilling im Magen verenden qualvoll: entweder es dringt Magensäure in die Bauchhöle, er kriegt ne Infektion/Vergiftung, oder er verhungert. Oder alles zusammen.

Macht euch das bitte bewusst! Also angelt bitte immer mit Stahlvorfach und setzt beim Naturköderangeln schnellstmöglich einen Anhieb.

MFG Daniel


----------



## Barsch-Guru (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



oolfred schrieb:


> 90% der Fische mit Drilling im Magen verenden qualvoll: entweder es dringt Magensäure in die Bauchhöle, er kriegt ne Infektion/Vergiftung, oder er verhungert. Oder alles zusammen.


 
Jetzt bist allerdings du der der in der Beweispflicht steht; weil du hier irgendwas von "90%" behauptest. Wo ist denn deine Studie? Hast du es ausprobiert? 

Es gibt sehr wohl Haken, die es einem Fisch ermöglichen selbigen auszuscheiden bzw. diesen zu verdauen/zersetzen.


----------



## Wheelinger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Tag Wheelinger.                                                                              Du hast eben nicht das Recht, einem anderen Staat, Land, Mensch, Deine Meinung zu einem bestimmten Thema zu erklären ... es sei denn, er fragt Dich danach.                                                                                     -So Deine Aussage-                                                                        Ich habe Dich nicht nach Deiner Meinung gefragt, aber Du belästigst mich damit.Danke, ich geh jetzt angeln.



Die Teilnahme an diesem Forum ist freiwillig und dient dem Meinungsaustausch. Geh angeln. #q


----------



## guifri (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Es gab mal einen Indianer,der hieß Rex Hunt.
> Genug gelabert und gezankt, der See ist eisfrei, die Sonne lacht vom Himmel, die Fische warten und mein Nachbarjunge ist ein lernwilliger kleiner angelbegeisterter Japaner, da wär ich doch blöd meine wertvolle Zeit mit den Produkten Euerer Hirnmassen zu verbringen. Petri Heil



:m 
aber zeig dem Jungen jetzt nicht, wie die Rotaugen lebendig gschoppt werden


----------



## oolfxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Jetzt bist allerdings du der der in der Beweispflicht steht; weil du hier irgendwas von "90%" behauptest. Wo ist denn deine Studie? Hast du es ausprobiert?
> 
> Es gibt sehr wohl Haken, die es einem Fisch ermöglichen selbigen auszuscheiden bzw. diesen zu verdauen/zersetzen.


Ich nenne dir mal einige Beispiele:

- Ich habe schon mehrfach tote Hechte und tote Aale am Ufer vorgefunden, denen eine Schnur aus dem Maul schaute.
Offensichtlich war das Vorfach gerissen, weil es zu dünn gewählt wurde. Die Fische starben also, weil sie einen Haken im Schlund/Magen hatten^^

- Ich habe auch einmal einen 40cm Aal, der nen kleinen 8er Haken geschluckt hatte, zu mir mit ins große Kaltwasser-Aquarium mitgenommen. Nach 3 Tagen war er tot, nachdem er die letzte Stunde bevor er starb, die ganze Zeit mit dem Bauch nach oben umher geschwommen ist.

- Ein Bekannter von mir fischte oft mit Aalen in Italien auf Waller. Er berichtete: Aale die den Haken geschluckt haben, lassen sich nicht länger als 1-2 Tage hältern, da sie dann sterben. 
Und ihr wisst ja selbst: Aale sind die robustetsten Fische überhaupt^^


Es ist einfach logisches Denken,  dass der überwiegende Teil (ca 90%) der Fische, die einen Haken oder gar Drilling im Magen haben an den Folgeverletzungen, wie etwa Vergiftung, Infektion oder sonstiger Verletzung innerer Organe, stirbt!

Überlege mal du hättest Metall im Magen, welches in deinen Organen steckt und dann anfängt zu rosten|bigeyes Das gäbe eine tödliche Blutvergiftung..

Dass Fische Haken unversehrt überleben ist ein Gerücht aus alten Zeiten, dass sich aber hartnäckig hält, weil man sich beim Angeln solche "Unfälle" mit abgerissenen Fischen gerne schön redet, um sein Gewissen zu beruhigen: - "Oh nein, jetzt hat der untermaßige Hecht geschluckt... - ach der kann den Drilling ja verdauen, ist ja kein Problem." ;+ 
Solche oder ähnliche Denkweisen halte ich für naiv und falsch! Da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.#c

Selbst wenn es ein Fisch mal überleben sollte, so hat er massive Qualen erlitten!

Man sollte es also nicht leichtfertig riskieren, dass ein Fisch mit Haken im Magen/Schlund verendet!

Von Rex Hunt und manchen BigGame-Anglern will ich da gar nicht erst reden... Entweder man fängt einen Fisch so, dass man ihn wieder heile releasen kann, oder man verwertet ihn.


----------



## Wheelinger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



oolfred schrieb:


> - Ich habe auch *einmal einen *40cm Aal, der nen kleinen 8er Haken geschluckt hatte, zu mir mit ins große Kaltwasser-Aquarium mitgenommen. Nach 3 Tagen war er tot, nachdem er die letzte Stunde bevor er starb, die ganze Zeit mit dem Bauch nach oben umher geschwommen ist.
> 
> - Ein Bekannter von mir fischte oft mit Aalen in Italien auf Waller. Er berichtete: Aale die den Haken geschluckt haben, lassen sich nicht länger als 1-2 Tage hältern, da sie dann sterben.
> Und ihr wisst ja selbst: Aale sind die robustetsten Fische überhaupt^^



Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass viele der Aale, die wir nach dem Nachtangeln in die Badewanne gesetzt hatten, am nächsten morgen den Haken "ausgespuckt" hatten (inkl. Mageninhalt). Alle waren i. d. R. quicklebendig. Das soll nicht heißen, dass dies immer so ist - stellt aber ein geeignetes Gegenbeispiel dar.

Mir stellt sich übrigens die Frage, warum man einen Aal mit Haken im Maul/Magen 3 Tage im Aquarium hältert.


----------



## oolfxxx (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Wheelinger schrieb:


> Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich berichten, dass viele der Aale, die wir nach dem Nachtangeln in die Badewanne gesetzt hatten, am nächsten morgen den Haken "ausgespuckt" hatten (inkl. Mageninhalt)...
> 
> Mir stellt sich übrigens die Frage, warum man einen Aal mit Haken im Maul/Magen 3 Tage im Aquarium hältert.



Hehe dan stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso man Aale in der Badewann hältert??

Ne im Ernst: Ich hatte zu Jugend-Zeiten ein großes Kaltwasserquarium mit kleinen Weißfischen, worin ich eben sehen wollte, ob der Aal den Haken eben überlebt..

Nunja... es lässt sich für alles ein einzelnes Gegenbeispiel hernehmen. Aber es liegt ja auf der Hand, dass es einem Fisch enorm schadet, bzw höchstwahrscheinlich tötet, wenn man ihm auf leichtfertige Art und Weise mit einem Angelhaken im Magen versieht.


----------



## Wheelinger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



oolfred schrieb:


> Hehe dan stellt sich mir die Frage, wieso man Aale in der Badewann hältert??



Zum Ausnehmen am nächsten Morgen. Nachts noch 15 Aale (das war die Top-Angelnacht) ausnehmen ist anstrengend.



oolfred schrieb:


> Nunja... es lässt sich für alles ein einzelnes Gegenbeispiel hernehmen. Aber es liegt ja auf der Hand, dass es einem Fisch enorm schadet, bzw höchstwahrscheinlich tötet, wenn man ihm auf leichtfertige Art und Weise mit einem Angelhaken im Magen versieht.


_
Da gebe ich Dir Recht_, wobei dann vermutlich ein großer Teil der Angler dieses Hobby dann nicht mehr ausüben dürfte ... C&R.


----------



## Ulli3D (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



oolfred schrieb:


> *Diese Studien möchte ich aber bitte mal sehen!* |krach:  |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich finde es naiv zu glauben, ein Fisch würde einfach so mal nen Drilling "verdauen"|bigeyes
> 
> ...



Sorry aber wenn Du die Angelpresse verfolgen würdest, dann hättest Du auch schon mehrfach von englischen, niederländischen und amerikanischen Studien zu diesem Thema gelesen. Die Zahlen schwanken zwischen 70 und 90 % was aber bei Untersuchungen in diesem Umfeld recht normal ist. Zwar sind die Studien in der Hauptsache mit Hechten gemacht worden, bei Bachforellen liegt die Überlebensrate unterhalb von 30 % aber aucdh das ist immer noch höher als die Überlebenschance eines abgeknüppelten Fisches.

Was Du dagegen hältst sind ein paar tote Fische und die Geschichten von Hörensagen eines Bekannten. Sorry und dann da 90 % Mortalitätsrate raus zu machen ist mehr als lächerlich.

Und wieso es auf der Hand liegt, "... _dass es einem Fisch enorm schadet, bzw höchstwahrscheinlich tötet, wenn  man ihm auf leichtfertige Art und Weise mit einem Angelhaken im Magen  versieht_" kannst Du auch nicht belegen, oder?

Wenn Du Metall vedrschluckst, dan zersetzt sich das auch, ohne dass Du eine Blutvergiftung bekommst und dann funktioniert die Verdauung bei einem Fisch auch noch etwas anders als bei Menschen.

Wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst und ein wenig googlest, dann findest Du eine Reihe von Untersuchungen zu dem Thema, leider alles in Englisch. 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Wenn Du Metall vedrschluckst, dan zersetzt sich das auch, ohne dass Du eine Blutvergiftung bekommst und dann funktioniert die Verdauung bei einem Fisch auch noch etwas anders als bei Menschen.


 also ich fänds nicht ganz so gut nen drilling zu schlucken. anschließend setzt denn, dann noch einer mit der 20er geflochtenen fest. ooh super. ich behaupte jetzt  mal des würd auch dir en bischen magenschmerzen bereiten.


----------



## Jol (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Fanne schrieb:


> dieser rex hunt erzählt auch oft in seinen sendungen das man verschiedene fischarten nicht sanft zurück setzen soll ! mann soll diese ruhig in die luft werfen damit es schön plätschert....
> 
> 
> warum ds so ist , ist mir aber unbegreiflich ...
> ...


 
Bertus Rozemeijer macht das beim Vertikalangeln auf Zander auch. Das liegt daran, dass die Schwimmblase sehr voll mit Luft ist und die Fische es sonst nicht selbständig schaffen würden, wieder in Richtung Grund zu Schwimmen. Die Fische erschrecken sich, die Blase nimmt an Volumen ab und die Fische schwimmen in die Tiefe.

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit dieses Verhalten zu erklären. Allerdings weiß ich ja nicht, was du da gesehen hast, wo und worauf er geangelt hat etc.

Aber dies einfach mal als plausible Möglichkeit.

mfg,
Marcel


----------



## oolfxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Und wieso es auf der Hand liegt, "... _dass es einem Fisch enorm schadet, bzw höchstwahrscheinlich tötet, wenn  man ihm auf leichtfertige Art und Weise mit einem Angelhaken im Magen  versieht_" kannst Du auch nicht belegen, oder?



Ulli, das habe ich doch schon ausgeführt: Der Haken durchsticht die Magenwand ja! Somit kann er auch andere innere Organe verletzen. zB Herz, Gallenblaße etc..

Der Haken sitzt ja nicht isoliert im Magen, sondern er durchsticht ihn. Somit dringt auch Magensäure in die Bauchhöle oder das rostende Metall vergiftet die Blutlaufbahn..

Oder der Haken tackert den Magen einfach zu und der Fisch verhungert. Oder, oder oder...

Alles mit logischem Denken und Grundkenntnissen der Fischanatomie nachzuvollziehen. Daher liegt das auf der Hand.

Aber ich werd mich mal bemühen in nächster Zeit eine Studie ausfindig zu machen.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## oolfxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Habe eben nen sehr aufschlussreichen Bericht gefunden, der sich speziell dem Gerücht widment, Hechte(Muskys) können Haken verdauen.* Es wird sogar von einer 100% Sterblichkeits-Rate gesprochen*:

Nachdem bei einer Studie mit Kurzzeit-Peilsändern von 9 Muskys mit Einzelhaken-Vorfächern (sog. Sucker Rigs) im Magen nur 4 innerhalb kürzester Zeit starben und geborgen werden konnten, ging man der Sache mit einer Langzeitstudie genauer auf den Grund. 
Mit neuen Peilsändern, die nun eine Sendekapazität von 400 Tagen hatten, konnte man jetzt die Muskys, die einen Haken im Magen hatten, über einen längeren Zeitraum überwachen. Das erschreckende Ergebnis: Nach einem halben Jahr, waren alle der Muskys gestorben!
Parallel dazu überlebten erstaunlicherweise alle Muskys, die auf Kunstköder gefangen wurden.

Hier gibts das in ausführlicherer Form nachzulesen: http://www.gordellis.com/articles/muskie_02.htm
Sehr interessant!


----------



## pk0312 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn Du die Angelpresse verfolgen würdest, dann hättest Du auch schon mehrfach von englischen, niederländischen und amerikanischen Studien zu diesem Thema gelesen. Die Zahlen schwanken zwischen 70 und 90 % was aber bei Untersuchungen in diesem Umfeld recht normal ist. Zwar sind die Studien in der Hauptsache mit Hechten gemacht worden, bei Bachforellen liegt die Überlebensrate unterhalb von 30 % aber aucdh das ist immer noch höher als die Überlebenschance eines abgeknüppelten Fisches


 

und 70 % verenden Qualvoll anstatt mit nem "Knüppel" ein auf den Kopf zu bekommen und in 2 sec. ist alles vorbei #q


----------



## F4M (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Und was hat jetzt noch diese ganze Diskussion über Hechte und Aale noch mit Rex Hunt zu tun ?

In den Sendungen wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen daß er auch im Salzwasser mit Süßwasserhaken ohne Widerhaken fischt. Der besagte Rochen wurde natürlich im Salzwasser gefangen, der Haken dürfte also schon mit Sicherheit spätestens am nächsten Tag nicht mehr vorhanden sein.


Der Nächste regt sich dann in Deutschland noch auf daß der Koch in der Sendung Olivenöl aus der Sprühflasche verwendet |rolleyes.


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hi,
wo haben eure Hechte denn den Haken sitzen ?
Ich lese hier immer etwas von Haken im Magen .
Mir ist es bisher noch nie passiert das ich einen Haken abknipsen musste , aber wenn dies der Fall wäre denke ich mal das der Hecht den Haken nicht schucken würde sondern ausspuckt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## oolfxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

macht euch doch die Mühe und lest diesen Text durch:

http://www.gordellis.com/articles/muskie_02.htm 

Mir geht´s einfach nur darum, dass man es nicht leichtfertig riskieren sollte, dass Fische mit Haken im Bauch rumschwimmen, weil ich es ins Bewusstsein rufen möchte, dass die Fische dies entgegen zu landläufigen Meinungen nicht überstehen.

Ich finde man sollte es beim Angeln tunlichst vermeiden, dass Fische die Haken schlucken können!
Wie oft habe ich es schon erlebt, dass Angler den Hecht/Zander solange schlucken und Schnur abziehen ließen, bis sich dieser irgendwo in nem Unterwasserhinderniss verkrochen hatte und die Schnur abgerissen werden musste..


----------



## Ulli3D (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Dass man beim Angeln mit Naturködern eine Sofortanschlagtechnik beherrschen sollte, ist eigentlich selbstverständlich. Trotzdem, ich hab schon Hechte gefangen, die sind so auf den Wobbler geknallt, dass die Haken hinter den Kiemen saßen, da braucht man schon ordentliches Werkzeug um die da zu lösen oder sogar besser ab zu kneifen.

Wenn ich die Studie lese, trau keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast, dann sind von den ersten 9 Hechten 5, zumindest bis zum Ende der Lebensdauer der Batterien, am Leben geblieben.

In der 2. Studie wurden im Herbst 1999 14 Hechte markiert, von denen Ende Mai mindestens die Hälfte lebte. Woran die andere Hälfte gestorben ist, das in einem freien Gewässer nachzuweisen dürfte nicht so einfach sein. Wer weiß, wie oft die noch gefangen wurden oder wo die in der Pfanne gelandet sind?

Wenn ich dann lese, dass ein Hecht im Juli 2000 also nach 10 Monaten, gefangen wurde, abgemagert war und dann nach 2 Wochen tot war, da kann ich dann nicht wirklich einen Zusammenhang herstellen zwischen Haken tief geschluckt und dem Tot. 

Das ist fast ein Jahr zwischen den Ereignissen und leg einfach mal einen Haken in eine leichte Säure, wie lange der da drin bleibt. In freier Wildbahn nach einem Jahr da Zusammenhänge zu konstruieren ist schon eines echten Angeljournalisten würdig.

Wer sich dann noch die "Mühe" macht und mal nachschaut, wen er als Freunde aus der Angelindustrie angibt, Rapala, Storm , ..., der kann auch diesen Werbeartikel für Kunstköder besser einschätzen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Amüsant zu lesen das sich hier teilweise die Angler über "nicht waidgerechten Umgang" aufregen, die mit 0,30mm Fluorocarbon DropShoten, gezielt eine vom Aussterben bedrohte Fischart wie den Aal befischen und Großhechte-/Zander/Rapfen nur am10€-Billig-Bogagrip hochhalten und einer Fotoorgie unterziehen.

Aso.. wer sich angesprochen fühlen will, darf das ruhig machen.


----------



## looper (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich halte die Sendung auch für nen griff ins verstopfte klo

Wen interressiert schon in Deutschland wie man in Australien Angelt.
Da find ich Fish and Fun oder Angebissen mit matt Hayes schon besser denn da wird gezeigt was man wirklich wissen will.
Wie zb neue Carp Rigs aus England


----------



## Udo561 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hi,
Fish and Fun , ne sorry , finde ich persönlich unmöglich.
Ich frage mich oft wo die " Anfänger " ihren Angelschein gemacht haben.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich habe ja selber keinen , aber was ich da manchmal sehe geht überhaupt nicht


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Fish and Fun , ne sorry , finde ich persönlich unmöglich.
> Ich frage mich oft wo die " Anfänger " ihren Angelschein gemacht haben.


Ich hab mich da schon gefragt wo die "Profis" ihren Schein gemacht haben.


----------



## Kampfler (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Da hier die meisten gegen diese Sendungen sind brauchen wir uns doch keine Sorgen mehr um Rex Hunt und co machen. Wer eine solche Sendung verwerflich findet, wird sie doch nicht auch noch anschauen und dadurch den Fortbestand der Sendung über Einschaltquoten sichern


----------



## obvigilo (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



F4M schrieb:


> ... In den Sendungen wird immer wieder darauf hingewiesen daß er auch im Salzwasser mit Süßwasserhaken ohne Widerhaken fischt. Der besagte Rochen wurde natürlich im Salzwasser gefangen, *der Haken dürfte also schon mit Sicherheit spätestens am nächsten Tag nicht mehr vorhanden sein*...


glaubst du das allen ernstes? oder passt das nur schön in ein konstrukt von rechtfertigungen für ein funsportphänomen bei welchem die unversehrtheit der kreatur eine sekundäre rolle spielt? 



oolfred schrieb:


> macht euch doch die Mühe und lest diesen Text durch:
> 
> http://www.gordellis.com/articles/muskie_02.htm
> 
> ...


richtig, also verantwortungsvolles und waidgerechtes fischen. danke übrigens für den interessanten link.


----------



## F4M (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



obvigilo schrieb:


> glaubst du das allen ernstes? oder passt das nur schön in ein konstrukt von rechtfertigungen für ein funsportphänomen bei welchem die unversehrtheit der kreatur eine sekundäre rolle spielt?



Klar ist das so. Schonmal mit Süßwasserhaken im Salzwasser gefischt?

Und was heißt hier beim Fischen Unversehrtheit der Kreatur  
Angelst Du ?


----------



## jungangler 93 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



F4M schrieb:


> Klar ist das so. Schonmal mit Süßwasserhaken im Salzwasser gefischt?
> 
> Und was heißt hier beim Fischen Unversehrtheit der Kreatur
> Angelst Du ?


 
hhhhhääääääää carbonstahl soll sich an einem tag zersetzen. schwimmen die fische in salzwasser oder in salzsäure?


----------



## F4M (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ach, wußte ja gar nicht daß jetzt Rex Hunt mit Carbonstahl Haken fischt  Der Kohlestoff erhöht nur den Härtegrad: Das ist gut für einen scharfen und spitzen Haken verhindert aber nicht das Rosten. Zuviel Kohlestoffanteil  fördert eher das Rosten. 

Ein Süßwasser Haken besteht normalerweise aus unlegiertem Stahl, in verschiedenen Qualitäten. Ein Salzwasser Haken besteht aus rostfreiem Edelstahl der ca. 12 % Chrome in der Legierung hat. Ein weiterer Vorteil  ist dann die Säureresistenz, ist aber oft auch Nachteil. 

Trotzdem wurde schon getestet, daß z.B. bei einem großen 10/0 er Salzwasserhaken der Fa. Gamakatzu SC 12 S zum Fischen auf Sailfisch die Korrision im Salzwasser schon innerhalb 24 Stunden einsetzt. Manche verwenden gerade deshalb diesen Haken beim Big Gamen.

Ein kleiner dünner 8er Stahl-Süßwasserhaken rostet innerhalb 24 Stunden im Salzwasser mehr als ausreichend  damit er sich vom Fisch löst - und der ihn ausspucken kann.. Vorallem ohne Widerhaken. Sollte der Fisch den Haken tief geschluckt haben kommt auch noch zur Korrision die Zersetzung durch Magensäure hinzu.

Beim Conger Fischen werden genau deswegen Süßwasserhaken eingesetzt.

Aber jetzt verat mir doch mal woher Du weißt daß Rex Hunt Carbonstahl Haken verwendet #h


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



oolfred schrieb:


> .
> .....
> Ich finde man sollte es beim Angeln tunlichst vermeiden, dass Fische die Haken schlucken können!
> ..


 
Deswegen fangen wir auch alle nichts, weiol wir verhindern das der Fisch den Haken ins Maul nimmt, damit er sich nicht verletzt...
Ab sofort reisse ich nur noch Fische....dann habe ich das Hakenproblem nicht mehr |rolleyes

Gruß
David


----------



## eric_d. (6. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Fische können aber auch gaz anders gequält traurig aber wahr:
http://www.omfg.to/watch/2591-lebenden-fisch-essen/


----------



## Boss007 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Heute läuft da eine sendung von 19:10-19:40!


----------



## jungangler 93 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



F4M schrieb:


> Ach, wußte ja gar nicht daß jetzt Rex Legierung .........
> 
> Aber jetzt verat mir doch mal woher Du weißt daß Rex Hunt Carbonstahl Haken verwendet #h


 
heute sind fast alle haken aus diesem stahl. zusätzlich sind fast alle noch legiert/beschichtet also ich fische meine süßwasser wobbler mit süßwasserhaken auch im meer die rosten zwar etwas aber nie so das sie nicht mehr halten würden. 

so und jetzt verat mir doch woher du weißt das Rex Hunt ohne widerhaken fischt


----------



## boot (7. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Ich finde Rex Hunt Schei.e .


----------



## hans albers (7. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

moin..

sagt mal ,
warum guckt ihr euch den mist noch an
und regt
euch anschliessend hier auf..?

irgendwie sinnlos der thread...

ausser n paar waschweiber die hier zusammen rumheulen...

greetz

lars


----------



## F4M (7. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> heute sind fast alle haken aus diesem stahl. zusätzlich sind fast alle noch legiert/beschichtet also ich fische meine süßwasser wobbler mit süßwasserhaken auch im meer die rosten zwar etwas aber nie so das sie nicht mehr halten würden.
> 
> so und jetzt verat mir doch woher du weißt das Rex Hunt ohne widerhaken fischt


 
Wurde schon mehr als einmal in Sendungen erwähnt daß er mit Süßwasserhaken ohne Widerhaken fischt, hab aber bisher noch nie etwas in der Sendung von Carbonhaken oder andere Matrialen seiner Haken gehört.....wäre auch etwas verwunderlich wenn man bedenkt daß alle seine Sendungen schon zwischen 1992 und 2003 gedreht wurden. Also zu Zeiten wo bei uns C&R noch ein Fremdwort war. 

Aber wehn juckts, hiermal was zum Nachlesen über Haken und über deren Zieleinsatz veredelten und lackierten Oberflächen und ihre Korrisionsbeständigkeit falls jemand Interesse hat:

http://www.gofishn.com/content/hook

Stimmt @ Hans Albers, irgendwo sinnlos dieser Thread |rolleyes


----------



## frank67 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Den bleiben uns aber bald keine sendungen, wem es nicht gefällt wegschalten und den passt das.


 
Augen zu denn was ich nicht Sehe geht mich nichts an?

das ist keine gute einstellung finde ich


----------



## Chrisi_66 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Hi
@eric_d.
Der Fisch lebt garantiert nicht mehr.
Das ist bei einem Fisch normal, dass er sich auch noch nach dem Schlachten bewegt.
Selbst ein halber Karpfen hüpft manchmal noch vom Tisch, wenn man ihn salzt.
Echt lustig.

Das Rex Hunt die Fische verdammt schlecht behandelt steht denke ich außer Frage.

Gruß Chrisi_66


----------



## Bassattack (9. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*

Also wie gesagt ich kenne Rex Hunt ,Unterwegs mit Cyril,Angeln mit Matt Heyes etc.Alles zum :vaber ob der Rex Hunt jetz so schlecht mit den Fischen umgeht ist ja sekunder ist Australien|supergriAndere Kultur ,wie gesagt man sollte sich mal über anderes den Kopf zerbrechen wie die Gesamte Welt wasser verschmutzung u.s.w.|rolleyes,


----------



## eric_d. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Rex Hunt auf DMax. Was für Tierquäler!!!!!*



> Das ist bei einem Fisch normal, dass er sich auch noch nach dem Schlachten bewegt.



Wer sagt denn das der Fisch geschlachet wurde?
Das mit dem Fisch hatte Galileo auch mal gezeigt.(Das größte China Restaurant Europas)


----------

